# حول بولس الرسول



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

كانت رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى تتعلق بفكر ابن حزم الأندلسى فى مجال مقارنة الأديان .. اطلعت على الكثير من الآراء المسلمة حول بولس الرسول ... ومكانته فى المسيحية .. وبطبيعة الحال كلها متحيزة إلى فكر واحد ... وهو رفضه ... فكانت كل تساؤلاتى ونقاط حيرتى لم أجد لها إلا إجابة من زاوية واحدة ... وجهة النظر الإسلامية.

والآن تجددت هذه النقاط مرة أخرى فى ذهنى وأنا أعد للدكتوراة ..

بالمناسبة .. أدعولى أخلص .. ده بصراحة بلد صعب الواحد فيه يدور على بحث علمى ... :heat:​
أنك عندما تحب أن تتأكد هل الكوب مكسور أم لا .. يجب أن تقلبه على جميع جوانبه .. 

إنى أتوجه إليكم بتساؤلاتى .. لأعرف الوجه الآخر من العملة ...

وأنادى ... هذا الموضوع ليس للسخرية ... ولا للسباب .. ​
ولست أثير الموضوع لأنفى دور بولس الرسول ، أو لأقلل من أهميته أو أثيره لأى سبب قد يتبادر للذهن ..

إنما هى نقاط حيرة قد تبدو لأى شخص على اختلاف انتماءه .. لذا ارجو بيانها وتوضيحها .. بمنطقية وعلمية تنفعنا جميعا

فمعذرة لإخوانى المسلمين أرجو عدم تداخلهم .. لعلمى بوجهة النظر الإسلامية جيداً .. إننى أريد أن أرى الوجهة الأخرى ... ونتعلم جميعاً كيف يسمع كل منا الآخر .. ليقول ما يحب أن يقول بأدب وذوق ... ​
أرتب لكم تساؤلاتى فى شكل نقاط وأحب أن أجد الرد بنفس الترتيب وشكرا جزيلا

1-*لماذا لم يظهر يسوع للنصارى بأى وسيلة يطمئنهم بها أن بولس تلميذ مثلهم *،بل نجدنا أنه تركهم فى حيرتهم وشكوكهم ، حتى برنابا الذى اصطحبه زمناً طويلاً اختلف معه وافترق عنه.

2-لا يوجد طبعا ما يمنع أن يتحول رجل فجأة من الكفر والصد عن سبيل الله إلى الإيمان والدعوة لدين الله كما حدث لعمر بن الخطاب فقد كان من أعداء الدعوة الإسلامية (ليس كما كان يفعل بولس بطبيعة الحال) ثم شرح الله صدره للإسلام فأصبح جنديا مخلصا من جنوده .. لكن هذا ينقلنى إلى التساؤل الثانى .. إن الإخلاص الحقيقى للجيش والانتماء الفعلى للمجموعة يكون اساساً بالسير على تعاليم هذه المجموعة والسعى  إلى تحقيق أهدافها ... لكن موقفنا هنا يختلف كلية ... *لماذا كانت تعاليم الرسول بولس مغايرة تماماً للمنهج الذى رسمه يسوع أيام حياته الأرضية ، بل إنها تكاد تكون تعاليم أخرى مختلفة تماماً *.. 
هذه النقطة طويلة ومتشعبة ، ويطوف بعقلى فيها تساؤلات شتى ليس مجالها هنا.
3-وهذا ينقلنى بدوره إلى النقطة الثالثة ... فكل دين يمر بمراحل .. حتى يكتمل .. قد نقول إن المرحلة الأرضية كانت لها أهدافها ووسائلها .. والتى اختلفت بعد عملية الصلب .. إذا سلمنا بهذه النقطة فى موضوع بحثنا هذا .. إذن *هل أنهى يسوع حياته الأرضية ولم يكمل شريعته إلا على يد بولس الرسول ؟؟؟*

تحياتى


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

صديقي الفاضل 
اولا تحية عطرة على الاسلوب المهذب و الراقي في الحوار الذي تتحدث به .. وان ظل هذا الاسلوب لن تجد منا الاكل احترام وتقدير ...

ويا سيدي ربنا معاك وتخلص رسالتك و الدكتوراة .. انا مقدر التعب والبهدله وقله المراجع وحاجز اللغات .. بس كاس وداير ..
وربنا يجعل في بحثك العلمي الطريق لمعرفة الحق ...

بالنسبة للاسئلة التي ذكرتها فقد ناقشت بعضا منها في الموضوعات التالية
بولس الرسول المفترى عليه... (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2) 
وهو يناقش هل بولس رسول المسيح

والثاني المعنى العام له هل اختلفت تعاليم بولس عن تعاليم المسيحية للرب  المجد يسوع
المسيحية و الوثنية 4- هل وثن بولس المسيحية؟ (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2) 
وارحب بك بالحوار معي لتوضيح كل ما اغلق عليك وعلي من الفهم حول موضوع بولس الرسول ...
في انتظارك ..
وان اردت ان اعيد الاجابه هنا في نفس موضوعك فقط اخبرني ... ومن عيني يا باشا
تحياتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

وان اردت حوارا (وليس مناظرة) منفصلا مستقلا ندرس فيه معا شخصية بولس الرسول فهذا يشرفني و يسعدني .. طبعا بعد اذن ادارة


----------



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*شكراً شكراً خليها هنا وخلاص مافيش داعى نفتح مكان جديد 

معلش هتتعب معايا .. وتجيب على تساؤلاتى كما طرحتها بالترتيب ... 

وممكن إن تطرق الحوار إلى غيرها نكمل على هذه الصفحات ... وشكرا ​*


----------



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*أيوة كدة الواحد يحس إن فيه حد بياخد ويدى معاه 


مش بيتخانق​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ الفاضل / kneeling 
++ بخصوص النقطة الأولى ، فإن الرب -- بعدما ظهر لبولس وأعلمه بذاته -- ترك علامة فى بولس  ، وهى فقدانه للنظر بسبب شدة النور . + ثم ظهر الرب فى رؤية لحنانيا ، وأعلمه بما حدث ، وأمره أن يذهب إلى بولس( بعدما أعلمه بمكانه ) ويعمده . ++  فلما عمَّده ، سقطت من عينيه قشور ، وأبصر .
+++ فهكذا ترى سيادتك أن الرب أحاط الموضوع بالمعجزات من كل جانب .

++++ أما عن خلاف برنابا مع بولس ، فلم يكن ناتجاً عن إختلافهم على العقيدة ، ولم يكن ناتجاً عن تكفير أحدهما للآخر ، ولا عن شك برنابا فى إيمان بولس ، كما ذهبت سيادتك فى سؤالك  . ++ بل كان إختلافاً حول أخذ مرقس معهما فى رحلة التبشير التى كانا مزمعين عليها ، أى أنه كان خلافاً على ترتيبات الرحلة ، وليس على أى شيئ آخر .
+++ بل وحتى هذا الخلاف الطارئ ، لم ينتج عنه إنسحاب أىٍ منهما من الخدمة ، بل كان ذلك للخير ، إذ شكلا فريقين للتبشير ، إذ أن كلاً منهما أخذ رفيقاً آخراً له ، وسافرا للكرازة  . ++  فإن الله يحول كل شيئ للخير .

+++++ ثانياً ، لا يمكن مقارنة بولس الرسول ، الناتج عن معجزة ظهور المسيح له ، وكلامه معه ، وعمى عينيه بسبب شدة النور ، ثم سقوط قشور من عينيه وعودة نظره ، بمجرد أن آمن . ++ لا يمكن مقارنتها إلاَّ بمن يكون -- فى أسباب تحوله -- على نفس هذا المستوى ، أو على مستوى متقارب ، على أقل تقدير .


----------



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*شكرا سيد مكرم لتفاعلكم 

لو ممكن تعرف لى من هو حنانيا *


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الاخ الفاضل kneeling 
بالمناسبة .. أدعولى أخلص .. ده بصراحة بلد صعب الواحد فيه يدور على بحث علمى
من كل قلبي اتمنى لك ان تنهي دراسة الدكتوراه وبمرتبة الشرف
تحياتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



> 1-*لماذا لم يظهر يسوع للنصارى بأى وسيلة يطمئنهم بها أن بولس تلميذ مثلهم *،بل نجدنا أنه تركهم فى حيرتهم وشكوكهم ، حتى برنابا الذى اصطحبه زمناً طويلاً اختلف معه وافترق عنه.




الضيف الحبيب ..
 يقول الكتاب المقدس
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا *فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا*: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا». فَقَالَ: «هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ». 
11 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ - لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي. 

[/Q-BIBLE]

فكان اعلان قبول رب المجد لتوبة شاول (بولس) من خلال ظهورة الي حنانيا في رؤيا .. ليعلن *للمسيحيين *صدق دعوى بولس
........
اما عن حنانيا لا يوجد مصدر كامل لنعرف عنه الكثير ولكن من خلال التقليد المسيحي : واضح أنه من سكان دمشق، ولم يكن لاجئًا إليها هاربًا من أورشليم بسبب الاضطهاد. فهو ليس من أورشليم، لكنه يهودي من دمشق،  آمن في يوم العنصرة حين كان في العيد، وسمع القديس بطرس، فآمن وتاب واعتمد، وانطلق إلى دمشق يبشر. ولعله كان أحد السبعين رسولاً، وقد سمع عما يفعله شاول الطرسوسي، لكنه لم يكن يعرفه شخصيًا ...

وكان لاختيار الرب يسوع لدمشقي الاصل حتى لا *يشكك احد في ان بولس تلاعب لعبه معينة*

ومن الاكيد ان حنانيا كان معروفا للتلاميذ في دمشق حتى ان شهادته لهم بالاحداث لاقت قبولا مباشرا حتى ان بولس اقام معهم بضعه ايام ..

[Q-BIBLE]وَتَنَاوَلَ طَعَاماً فَتَقَوَّى. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ أَيَّاماً[/Q-BIBLE]

ومن الاكيد ان تلك الايام كانت اختبار لشاول الذي صار بولس دارت فيها تعاليم كثيرة لم تصل الينا الا وانها بكل تأكيد لم تخالف تعاليم رب المجد يسوع

ووثقوا فيه حتى انهم انقذوه من الاغتيال
[Q-BIBLE]25 فَأَخَذَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ لَيْلاً وَأَنْزَلُوهُ مِنَ السُّورِ مُدَلِّينَ إِيَّاهُ فِي سَلٍّ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

وكانت من علامات الرب لاثبات صدق بولس في تحوله انه كان اعنى ثلاثة أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب ...
واعادة النظر اليه كانت بسقوط قشور من عينيه ..

و في هذه الحادثة ربما كانت المرة الوحيدة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس يكون فيها شفاء العين بواسطة فعل مادي ملموس كسقوط القشور

ولاحظ اخي انها لم تكن كقشور السمك .. يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب
[Q-BIBLE] 
لم تسقط من عينيه قشور كقشور السمك، وإنما *كما لو كانت قشورًا*. كان لابد أن يسقط من عينيه ما يشبه القشور حتى يستطيع أن يبصر، ففي تمسكه بالحرف أصابه عمى. وإذ وُضعت اليد عليه لكي يحل عليه الروح القدس سقطت قشور الظلمة التي تتبدد بحلول النور.
[/Q-BIBLE]

ارجو ان اكود اجبتك في سؤالك الاول ...
وجاري كتابه الرد على السؤال الثاني


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

اسمح لي صديقي ان ابقي  الرد على سؤالك حول برنابا الي النهاية ...

*[Q-BIBLE] 
لماذا كانت تعاليم الرسول بولس مغايرة تماماً للمنهج الذى رسمه يسوع أيام حياته الأرضية ، بل إنها تكاد تكون تعاليم أخرى مختلفة تماماً .. 

[/Q-BIBLE]

*صديقي الفاضل ...
لابد لنا لكي نناقش نقطة مثل هذه ان نجد اقتباسا للمسيح و اقتباسا يناقضة لبولس ... وهذا غير موجود فعليا بل هي تتمة الاعلان الالهي في وحي بولس ..

ولكن لاتحدث معك باطار عام اقول :
1- لوقا احد التلاميذ المعاصرين لرب المجد يسوع شهد لبولس باعتبار انه كاتب سفر اعمال الرسل
2- يقول الكتاب

[Q-BIBLE] 
 وَتَنَاوَلَ طَعَاماً فَتَقَوَّى. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ أَيَّاماً. 
20 وَلِلْوَقْتِ جَعَلَ يَكْرِزُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ بِالْمَسِيحِ «أَنْ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ». 
21 فَبُهِتَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهَذَا الاِسْمِ وَقَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى هُنَا: لِيَسُوقَهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ؟». 

[/Q-BIBLE]
ويلاحظ من النص الكتابي الاتي :
          1- بولس استقر مع التلاميذ فترة
          2- بعدها مباشرة بدأ بالكرازة .. ولم يعترض احد من التلاميذ على كرازته
          3- اندهاش الجمع الذي سمعه من ان بولس يقول عن المسيح هو ابن الله لهو اكبر دليل على ان اقوال بولس تطابقت مع اقوال التلاميذ وان تغير موقفه كان واضحا للجميع 


3- يقول الكتاب
[Q-BIBLE]26 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ شَاوُلُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ حَاوَلَ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِالتَّلاَمِيذِ وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَخَافُونَهُ غَيْرَ مُصَدِّقِينَ أَنَّهُ تِلْمِيذٌ. 
27 فَأَخَذَهُ بَرْنَابَا وَأَحْضَرَهُ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ وَحَدَّثَهُمْ كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ الرَّبَّ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَأَنَّهُ كَلَّمَهُ وَكَيْفَ جَاهَرَ فِي دِمَشْقَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ[/Q-BIBLE]

ويلاحظ :
 تشكك التلاميذ في اورشليم ببولس .. وشهد برنابا له بالاحداث وشهد له بالتعليم الذي قام به بولس في دمشق ... وبشهادة برنابا و نقله تعليم بولس للتلاميذ قبل التلاميذ بولس مباشرة .. مما يؤكد قبولهم للتعليم الذي بشر به

4- يكمل الكتاب فيقول:
[Q-BIBLE]28 فَكَانَ مَعَهُمْ يَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيُجَاهِرُ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ[/Q-BIBLE].

وهذا دليل اكيد على ان تعاليم بولس جاءت موازية ومطابقة لتعاليم المسيح حتى انه كان يدخل ويخرج معهم ويجاهر باسم يسوع وقاموا بحمايته من محاولة الاغتيال الثانية
[Q-BIBLE]29 وَكَانَ يُخَاطِبُ وَيُبَاحِثُ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ فَحَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ. 
30 فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الإِخْوَةُ أَحْدَرُوهُ إِلَى قَيْصَرِيَّةَ وَأَرْسَلُوهُ إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ[/Q-BIBLE]

5- تعرض بولس لمحاولتي اغتيال مرة من اليهود الذي كان منهم ومرة من اليونانيين دليل على عدم وجود تلاعب في الامر او اتفاق بينهم بل ودليل على ان كلامة لم يكن مقتبسا من شئ غير اقوال وتعاليم المسيح

6- كما تعلم صديقي انتهت حياة بولس بالاستشهاد على اسم الرب يسوع .. طبعا بخلاف الاضطهادات التي واجهها في تبشيرة .. فهل يعقل ان يدلس احدهم ويذوق العذابات ويصل للموت دون ان يتراجع عن تدليسه ..

اتمنى ان اكون اوفيت
وجاري الاعداد لسؤالك الثالث


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*




> 3-وهذا ينقلنى بدوره إلى النقطة الثالثة ... فكل دين يمر بمراحل .. حتى يكتمل .. قد نقول إن المرحلة الأرضية كانت لها أهدافها ووسائلها .. والتى اختلفت بعد عملية الصلب .. إذا سلمنا بهذه النقطة فى موضوع بحثنا هذا .. إذن *هل أنهى يسوع حياته الأرضية ولم يكمل شريعته إلا على يد بولس الرسول ؟؟؟*




بالنسبة للديانة المسيحية فهي تتلخص في فكرة الفداءالعظيم ..
كما قال رب المجد يسوع على الصليب
[Q-BIBLE]قد أكمل ..[/Q-BIBLE]
فالفداء هو الشريعه - ان جاز التعبير - التي لاجلها كلن رب المجد يسوع على الارض
وكانت محور رسالة بولس التبشيرية الموحاة من الروح القدس في الطرق و الوسائل للتوبه

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم



> لم يكن ممكنًا للوالي فستوس أن يدرك علة عداوة اليهود للقديس بولس. الآن كشف الرسول أن ما يمارسه هو الإعلان عن إتمام ما وعد الله به آبائهم من جهتهم كما من جهة الأمم، الأمر الذي أثار اليهود بسبب كراهيتهم للأمم، وعدم قبولهم الشركة معهم في الإيمان؛ إنهم يعتزون بكونهم شعب الله المختار.




كما أن اقوال بولس تؤكد انه لم يكرز الا بما جئ قبله
[Q-BIBLE] 
وأنا لا أقول شيئًا غير ما تكلم الأنبياء وموسى أنه عتيد أن يكون
[/Q-BIBLE]

هذا من وجه ..

والاخر فبالايمان المسيحي فان بولس كتب بوحي مباشر من الروح القدس الالهي .. لهذا فان اقوال بولس هي اقوال الله مباشرة

اتمنى ان اكون اجبت ..
جاري كتابة موضوع برنابا واختلافه مع بولس


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*




> ،بل نجدنا أنه تركهم فى حيرتهم وشكوكهم ، حتى برنابا الذى اصطحبه زمناً طويلاً اختلف معه وافترق عنه.


 
صديقي الفاضل ...
تركت هذه النقطة الي النهاية لسبب بسيط ..
هو اختلاف السؤال عن الواقع الذي تم
ففي سؤالك ايحاء بان سبب اختلاف بولس مع برنابا هو شك في بولس أو على اقل تقدير لاختلاف بولس في الفكر التبشيري و الكرازي الذي استخدمة  التلاميذ ..

وعفوا صديقي هذا خطأ ...

فمن الملاحظ اتفاق بولس و برنابا وقضائهم وقت طويل معا

فهو الذي ادخله للتلاميذ

[Q-BIBLE]

 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 9 العدد 27 فَأَخَذَهُ بَرْنَابَا وَأَحْضَرَهُ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ وَحَدَّثَهُمْ كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ الرَّبَّ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَأَنَّهُ كَلَّمَهُ وَكَيْفَ جَاهَرَ فِي دِمَشْقَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ. [/Q-BIBLE]

دعا الروح القدس برنابا وبولس للاقتران في الكرازة

[Q-BIBLE]اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 13 العدد 2 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: «أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 15 العدد 35 أَمَّا بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا فَأَقَامَا فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ يُعَلِّمَانِ وَيُبَشِّرَانِ مَعَ آخَرِينَ كَثِيرِينَ أَيْضاً بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ. [/Q-BIBLE]

كانوا يطلبون معا لسماع الله المتحدث على لسانهما

[Q-BIBLE]

 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 13 العدد 7 كَانَ مَعَ الْوَالِي سَرْجِيُوسَ بُولُسَ وَهُوَ رَجُلٌ فَهِيمٌ. فَهَذَا دَعَا بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ وَالْتَمَسَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 15 العدد 12 فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

تم اضطهادهم معا

[Q-BIBLE] اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 13 العدد 50 وَلَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ حَرَّكُوا النِّسَاءَ الْمُتَعَبِّدَاتِ الشَّرِيفَاتِ وَوُجُوهَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَثَارُوا اضْطِهَاداً عَلَى بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا وَأَخْرَجُوهُمَا مِنْ تُخُومِهِمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

باركهما الروح بنعمة المعجزات حتى ان الجموع اعتقدت انهم الهه

[Q-BIBLE]اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 14 العدد 12 فَكَانُوا يَدْعُونَ بَرْنَابَا «زَفْسَ» وَبُولُسَ «هَرْمَسَ» إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمُتَقَدِّمَ فِي الْكَلاَمِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

*فما سبق و غيرة يؤكد وبشدة عدم اختلاف بولس مع برنابا لاجل التعليم أو لاجل انعدام الثقة بينهم ...*​ 
فلماذا اذن اختلفا ؟
يقول الكتاب

[Q-BIBLE]35 أَمَّا بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا فَأَقَامَا فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ يُعَلِّمَانِ وَيُبَشِّرَانِ مَعَ آخَرِينَ كَثِيرِينَ أَيْضاً بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ. 
36 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ قَالَ بُولُسُ لِبَرْنَابَا: «لِنَرْجِعْ وَنَفْتَقِدْ إِخْوَتَنَا فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ نَادَيْنَا فِيهَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ هُمْ». 
37 فَأَشَارَ بَرْنَابَا أَنْ يَأْخُذَا مَعَهُمَا أَيْضاً يُوحَنَّا الَّذِي يُدْعَى مَرْقُسَ 
38 وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَكَانَ يَسْتَحْسِنُ أَنَّ الَّذِي فَارَقَهُمَا مِنْ بَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَلَمْ يَذْهَبْ مَعَهُمَا لِلْعَمَلِ لاَ يَأْخُذَانِهِ مَعَهُمَا. 
39 فَحَصَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا مُشَاجَرَةٌ حَتَّى فَارَقَ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ. وَبَرْنَابَا أَخَذَ مَرْقُسَ وَسَافَرَ فِي الْبَحْرِ إِلَى قُبْرُسَ. 
40 وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَاخْتَارَ سِيلاَ وَخَرَجَ مُسْتَوْدَعاً مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب



> أصر القديس بولس على رأيه ربما ليكون درسًا للخدام، أن من ينسحب من خدمة لا يُقبل فيها بسهولة، بينما قبل القديس برنابا عذر القديس مرقس فأراد مرافقتهما. وإذ لم يتفق الاثنان حدث نزاع ودي كان حله بركة للكنيسة، حيث انطلق القديسان بولس وسيلا إلى رحلة كرازية ثانية، بينما انطلق القديسان برنابا ومرقس إلى رحلة كرازية أخرى، فتحول الخلاف لا إلى هجوم طرف على آخر، بل انطلاق الكل للعمل، كل فريق إلى مكان ليعمل الكل بروح الحب تحت قيادة روح الله القدوس الصالح، الذي يحول حتى الاختلاف في الرأي إلى نمو الكنيسة وبنيانها.​




اتمنى ان اكون افدتك بردي ... الا انه بالتأكيد اسألتك افادتني انا شخصيا ...
في الانتظار


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ الفاضل / نييلنج
+++ لى ملحوظة ، أرجو أن تأخذها على محمل النقد البنـَّـاء ، وهى أن سيادتك تقدم أفكاراً ، أعتقد أنه لم يسبق لسيادتك أن ناقشتها مع نفسك ، ولم تدرسها بنفسك ،  من مراجعها الأصلية (( مثل الإدعاء بأن السيد المسيح لم يعلن للمؤمنين عن إختياره لبولس ، ومثل الإدعاء بأن برنابا تخاصم مع بولس لعدم إعترافه بإيمانه وبخدمته الرسولية معه ... وقد سبقت ورددت على هاتين النقطتين فى مداخلتى السابقة ))، وذلك يخرج تماماً عن منهج البحث العلمى ، الذى يصل بالإنسان للحصول على الدرجات العلمية العالية . ++ فإن كانت الحالة العلمية ، لبعض الجامعات ، قد وصلت لهذا المستوى ، فإن ذلك سيكون مؤشراً خطيراً . +  ولكن يظل الإنسان الأمين ، مطالباً بالعمل الأمين ، حتى لو كانت الأمانة قد سقطت ، فى المجتمع كله .

++++ وإسمح لى برد ثانٍ  ---  إستكمالاً لما سبق--- عن الإدعاء بأن بولس الرسول إستحدث تعليماً مختلفاً عن تعليم السيد المسيح ، وهو :-

+ بولس الرسول لم يعرف المسيح أثناء وجوده على الأرض , بل فقط بعد صعوده , إذ ظهر له وعمل معه معجزة , فآمن , ثم إختاره رسولاً له (( وبعد جهاد عظيم فى التبشير ,إستشهد )) , وقد أعطاه : 1- نعمة الإعلانات , بأن يظهر له , ويكلمه مباشرة . 2- ونعمة إرشاد الروح القدس له بأن يلهمه .

+ وعن ذلك قال : " وكلامى وكرازتى لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية ، بل ببرهان الروح " . فإنه لم يتكلم قط برأيه الشخصى , بل بإلهام الروح القدس .

++وكمثال على ذلك , ففى موضوع البتولية , قال : " وأمّــا العذارى , فليس عندى أمر من الرب ( أى لم يعطيه أمراً شفوياً مباشراً) فيهنَّ ، ولكنى أعطى رأياً كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أميناً (أى رسولاً له) " 1كو7: 25...+ ثم يعطي رأيه مع تأكيده على أنه بإرشاد الروح القدس , قائلاً : " أنا أيضاً عندى روح الله " 1كو7: 40 . 
++ فماذا كان هذا الرأى ؟ وهل يختلف عن تعاليم الرب ؟؟ +++ الرأى هو :- "من زوج فحسناً يفعل , ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن " 1كو7: 38 , أى أن البتولية مستحسنة ولكنها غير مفروضة على أحد .

+++ وهذا الأمر , هو نفس ما قاله الرب -- سابقاً, وفى غير حضور بولس الرسول – إذ قال عن البتولية :- " ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا..بل الذين أعطى لهم ... مَــنْ إستطاع أن يقبل, فليقبل " مت 19 : 12 

++++ إذن , فمع أن بولس لم يسمع السيد المسييح وهو يقول ذلك –كما ذكرنا سابقاً- إلاّ أنه يقرر نفس الأمر , بإرشاد الروح القدس له ,لأنه رسول المسيح . 

++ ونفس الأمر, نجده فى كل الأمور الأخرى , ويمكننا عرضها جميعاً , ولكن وضوح الأمر وبساطته , تغنى عن التكرار .


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ kneeling*


kneeling قال:


> كانت رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى تتعلق بفكر ابن حزم الأندلسى فى مجال مقارنة الأديان .. اطلعت على الكثير من الآراء المسلمة حول بولس الرسول ... ومكانته فى المسيحية .. وبطبيعة الحال كلها متحيزة إلى فكر واحد ... وهو رفضه ... فكانت كل تساؤلاتى ونقاط حيرتى لم أجد لها إلا إجابة من زاوية واحدة ... وجهة النظر الإسلامية.
> 
> والآن تجددت هذه النقاط مرة أخرى فى ذهنى وأنا أعد للدكتوراة ..
> 
> ...



*أولاً أدعوا لك كما طلب بمحبة*
*وثانياً أهنأك علي تفكيرك هذا وأعلانك أنك اخذت كل شئ من وجهة النظر الأسلامية وها أنت اتيت لتعلم وجهة النظر المسيحية *
*ومع أننا تكلمنا كثيراً في هذه النقطة ولكن سنكمل ما تريد*

*وقبل البدء في التواصل معك رغم أنشغالي جداً*
*احي أخوتي علي تواصلهم معك بمحبة*
*وسأضيف قط لا أجابات بل تساؤلات !!!*​


kneeling قال:


> أرتب لكم تساؤلاتى فى شكل نقاط وأحب أن أجد الرد بنفس الترتيب وشكرا جزيلا
> 
> 1-*لماذا لم يظهر يسوع للنصارى بأى وسيلة يطمئنهم بها أن بولس تلميذ مثلهم *،بل نجدنا أنه تركهم فى حيرتهم وشكوكهم ، حتى برنابا الذى اصطحبه زمناً طويلاً اختلف معه وافترق عنه.




*سا محني يا أخي لماذا اجزمت أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو من تركهم في الحيرة والشك ؟*​


kneeling قال:


> 2-لا يوجد طبعا ما يمنع أن يتحول رجل فجأة من الكفر والصد عن سبيل الله إلى الإيمان والدعوة لدين الله كما حدث لعمر بن الخطاب فقد كان من أعداء الدعوة الإسلامية (ليس كما كان يفعل بولس بطبيعة الحال) ثم شرح الله صدره للإسلام فأصبح جنديا مخلصا من جنوده ..لكن هذا ينقلنى إلى التساؤل الثانى .. إن الإخلاص الحقيقى للجيش والانتماء الفعلى للمجموعة يكون اساساً بالسير على تعاليم هذه المجموعة والسعى إلى تحقيق أهدافها ... لكن موقفنا هنا يختلف كلية ...



*طبعاً لا مشكله هنا في هذه النقطة ومع الفارق طبعاً*​


kneeling قال:


> *لماذا كانت تعاليم الرسول بولس مغايرة تماماً للمنهج الذى رسمه يسوع أيام حياته الأرضية ، بل إنها تكاد تكون تعاليم أخرى مختلفة تماماً *..
> هذه النقطة طويلة ومتشعبة ، ويطوف بعقلى فيها تساؤلات شتى ليس مجالها هنا.



*قبل ان يطوف بعقلك اي شئ*
*هل لي أن أعرف من حضرتك ما هي صورة المنهج الذي وضعه السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه *
*وبهذا ندرك أوجة الأختلاف بينه وبين منج بولس ........ كما قلت*​


kneeling قال:


> 3-وهذا ينقلنى بدوره إلى النقطة الثالثة ... فكل دين يمر بمراحل .. حتى يكتمل .. قد نقول إن المرحلة الأرضية كانت لها أهدافها ووسائلها .. والتى اختلفت بعد عملية الصلب .. إذا سلمنا بهذه النقطة فى موضوع بحثنا هذا .. إذن *هل أنهى يسوع حياته الأرضية ولم يكمل شريعته إلا على يد بولس الرسول ؟؟؟*
> تحياتى


*أكرر نفس فكرة السؤال بصيغة مختلفة*
*ما هي أوجه التعاليم التي أضافها بولس لتعاليم السيد المسيح له كل المجد*

*عامة أعتذر عن مداخلتي ولكني فضلت ألقاء النور علي هذا*
*ولك مطلق الحرية كي تجيب أو تعتذر لتكمل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*كلام جميل جداً ومنظم سيد إخرستوس

وجارى متابعة الموضوع بمشيئة الله غداً أو بعد غد .. نظراً للانشغال 

وشكرا​*


----------



## kneeling (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

شكرا توين .. شكرا مكرم .. شكرا لكل من ساهم .. ويتبع إن شاء الله​


----------



## kneeling (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

عذراً لتأخرى .. أصدقائى

كيف حالكم جميعاً .. 

نعود لموضوعنا :

إذن بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى : كما فهمت أن يسوع أتى إلى حنانيا فى منامه وأخبره بتعيده بولس الرسول ، ولم يأت إلى أحد حوارييه وهم أولى بهذا التنبيه ، لتدعيم جهودهم  ، ولم أجد منذ زمن ما يشفى غليل الباحث ، ما يبين من هو حنانيا على وجه التحديد ، لأن هذا الرجل يعتبر هو المحطة الأولى فى تعزيز موقف بولس ونفي الشك الذى قد يساور التلاميذ تجاهه - وإنتم معى فى ذلك - إلا أنى فى الماضى عزوت عدم قدرتى على الحصول على مرجع يبين من هو ؟ أين ولد ؟ نسبه ؟ وما يزيد من شهية الباحث أن دوره انتهى عند هذه النقطة ولم يذكر بعد ذلك أبداً فى موقف ما ، إلا فى موقف غريب احترنا فيه جميعاً هل هو نفس القديس حنانيا أم لا ، وهو نص محاكمة القديس بولس أمام فيلكس الوالي
فى أعمال الرسل - إصحاح 24

لا تقل لى هو من التلاميذ السبعين ، فهذا مجرد ظن. طبعا أنا لست على دراية تامة بالمصادر المسيحية التى يمكن أن تزيد دور حنانيا وضوحاً وهذا دوركم أنتم ... وشكرا أصدقائى

يتبع إن شاء الله

.​


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*kneeling*
*... أن دوره انتهى عند هذه النقطة ولم يذكر بعد ذلك أبداً فى موقف ما ...*

*هذا القول عين العقل *

*فعندما يصمت الكتاب ينبغي لنا أن نصمت أيضاً *

*لأن كثرة البحث في أمور أغلق عليها الكتاب *

*قد تؤدي الى تكوين فكرة خاطئة *

*تتعارض مع الفكر الإلهي*

*وُتبعدنا عن مشيئتة*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> عذراً لتأخرى .. أصدقائى​
> 
> 
> كيف حالكم جميعاً .. ​
> ...


 
صديقي العزيز ..
حمدالله بالسلامة ..

تتحدث عن حنانيا ..

بالفعل صديقي لا يوجد مرجع - امامي على الأقل - يوضح نسبة و مكان ولادته ... الخ .. وهذا لا يعيب الامر في شئ ..
فيكون لاي أحد الاعتراض لماذا لا تكون هناك معلومات عن حنانيا عندما يكون في المسيحية علم التراجم له دور بارز .. ولكن كما أن حنانيا اقتصر تسليط الضوء عليه بموقفه مع بولس الظهور بعد ظهور المسيح دون اي معلومات اخرى واضحه فهناك أيضا العديد من الشخصيات التي اقتصر تسليط الضوء عليها في موقف معين لتوصيل رساله معينه ..
كزكا العشار مثلا ... وحنانيا و سفيرة .... الخ فهؤلاء لا نعرف يقينا نسبهم و معلومات عن حياتهم

الا ان شخصية *حنانيا* اثارت حولها شهية الباحثين نظرا لارتباطها المباشر ببولس الذي يرى البعض انه انحرف عن البشارة الصحيحة للمسيح !!!

واعتقد البعض انه ربما يكون هناك اتفاق من نوع ما بين شاول وحنانيا ليندس بين المسيحيين .. 

الا ان الباحث المدقق يرى خطا هذا الاعتقاد وبدراسة المستبعدات يتبقى لدينا حقائق عن شخصية حنانيا ...

وكما قلت صديقي .. لتعرف ان كان الكوب مكسور ام لا فينبغي تقليبه على كافه الاوجه ..

وإن قلبنا كل الاحتمالات عن شخصية حنانيا يتضح لنا جليا أن الكوب سليم ..

1- لم يكن حنانيا المحطة الوحيدة لدعم موقف بولس لدى التلاميذ ولكنه كان محطة اوليه .. فاقامه بولس مع التلاميذ فترة من الزمن يتباحثون و يتحاورون واشترك معهم في البشارة بالتأكيد اثبتت الاتجاه الفكري لبولس واستلم فيها من التلاميذ اصول الايمان حتى انهم حموه من محاولة الاغتيال

2- لو أن ظهور بولس بين التلاميذ كان باتفاق بينه وبين حنانيا لتحقيق غرض ما .. فما هذا الغرض ؟؟؟ ولماذا لم يتم ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا ظل التلاميذ بأمان بعد ترك بولس لهم - بافتراض انه دسيسه - والعديد من التساؤلات التي طالما انه لا توجد لها اجوبه موثقه يكون حنانيا و شاول براء من هذا الاتهام

3- براءة بولس من فكره انه عدل شرائح المسيح براءة لحنانيا من اي اتهام يوجه له .. وقد ناقشت هذه الادله سابقا

4- حنانيا كان يهودي الاصل دمشقي الموطن مسيحي التتبع .. حقائق لا جدال عليها

5- يتضح من سياق الكتاب - كما قلت مسبقا - ان حنانيا كان معروفت وذو ثقة كافيه بين التلاميذ الدمشقيين يجعلهم بموجبها يقبلون شاول وسطهم دون نقاش .. عكس باقي التلاميذ الذين لا يعرفون حنانيا فقبلوا بولس بشك و خوف حتى تدخل برنابا ..

6- لو ان هناك تلاعب من اي نوع بين حنانيا و شاول لكان فترة الثلاثة أيام التي قضاها بولس اعمى لا يأكل ولا يشرب قل عددها ... 


*لهذا صديقي الاكيد ولا شك فيه ما يأتي :*
1- حنانيا صادق في اقواله 

2- حنانيا قديس على علاقة طيبه بالرب يسوع لهذا انتخبه الرب للظهور و شفاء بولس

وهذا يكفينا معرفته عن حنانيا .. لهذا صمت الكتاب ... وعندها ينبغي ان نصمت ايضا

اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت ...

في الانتظار
__________________
لكن بجد قولي .. احنا ماتحاورناش مع بعض في اي موضوع قبل كده ؟؟؟ قلتلك اني بشبه عليك !!!!


----------



## kneeling (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*شكرا أخرستوس ... توضيحك والله مفيد جدا

بس والله العظيم  .. أول مرة أقابلك فيها .. هي على صفحات المنتدى ده

كل ما هنالك إن النقاش لما بياخد وجهه المحترم بيبقى ليه طعم جميل ... وربما نفس هذه التسؤلات أو نفس أسلوبي يكتب به غيرى .. ده شيء طبيعى 

إن لفهم فكر الآخر لذة .. لا يشعر بها كثير من الناس .. لذا أرجو مزيد من التوضيح حول علاقة بولس بكل من :

الناموس - الختان - الأمميون

.. وشكراً​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *شكرا أخرستوس ... توضيحك والله مفيد جدا
> ياباشا انت تأمر​*
> 
> *بس والله العظيم .. أول مرة أقابلك فيها .. هي على صفحات المنتدى ده*​
> ...


 
*تشرفت بمعرفتك :t31:*​


----------



## kneeling (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*إنت بتقول : "من عيني يا باشا .. جاري الاعداد .. واثق ان هناك الكثير من اخوتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع و الاكثر مني علما ستكون لهم مشاركات قيمة تفيدنا معا" ..
إوعى تكون سايبنى وماشي يا عم  .. ومش عاوز تكمل معايا  ​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *إنت بتقول : "من عيني يا باشا .. جاري الاعداد .. واثق ان هناك الكثير من اخوتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع و الاكثر مني علما ستكون لهم مشاركات قيمة تفيدنا معا" ..​*
> 
> *إوعى تكون سايبنى وماشي يا عم .. ومش عاوز تكمل معايا *​


لا يا باشا ابدا وانا اقدر؟؟؟
انا بس اتاخرت عليك شويه غصب عني
يوم ولا اتنين بس كمان وحاديك حاجة حلوة


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

صديقي العزيز
اعتذر عن تأخري عليك لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي 
نستكمل معا
_______________

*النـــامـــوس وبولـــــــس الرســــــول*
[Q-BIBLE] الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. يوحنا 1: 17 [/Q-BIBLE]





​*اولا : الناموس* 
هو كل ما سلمة موسى النبي و يشوع و من لحقهم من الانبياء من تعاليم الهيه يعتمد عليها اليهود في معاملاتهم الدينية و الاجتماعية .. وكان حرفيا جدا وقاسيا جدا اراده الله هكذا لغلاظة قلب اليهود وسرعه انحرافهم عن الحق و احيانا لتأديب الهي لشعوب اخرى فاسدة

*ثانيا : النعمة*
هي ما أتى لأجله رب المجد يسوع ان ننتقل من عهد الناموس لعهد النعمة 




> هو العهد الذي عقده الآب بينه وبين شعبه المؤمنين، ليتمّم الغاية العظمى من عهد الفداء، بالكيفية المعيّنة في عهد النعمة. وقد قُطع هذا العهد مع البشر فور سقوط آدم ونقض عهد الأعمال، وهو ثابتٌ في كل الأزمنة من عصر آدم إلى نهاية العالم، غير أن هيئته الخارجية تختلف مع مرور الدهور. ففي زمان موسى وفي تاريخ الكنيسة اليهودية أُجري على هيئة النظام الموسوي. ومنذ مجيء المسيح أُجري على هيئة النظام الإنجيلي. وعلى مرور القرون منذ السقوط قُطعت عهود مختلفة مع الآباء وغيرهم من الأمة اليهودية. على أن هذه العهود بجملتها ضمن عهد النعمة، وهي إعلانات مكرّرة للعهد الأصلي الأساسي الدائم بين الله وشعبه. ومن أمثلة ذلك العهد مع إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، ومع بني إسرائيل، ومع داود، وكذلك مع كل مؤمن في كل عصر، لأن كل من ينال القبول عند الله ويقبل رجاء الخلاص برحمته (سواء كان في زمن العهد القديم أو الجديد) ينالهما بدخوله في شركة عهد النعمة مع الآب السماوي.





> وعند إتمام عهد الفداء تُقدَّم فوائده لجميع البشر على شرط الإيمان وقبول وسائط الخلاص، سواء كان في زمن النظام الموسوي أو النظام الإنجيلي، لأن المسيح قدم كفارة عامة عن خطايا العالم، ولكل واحد حق الدخول في عهد النعمة إذا طلب ذلك. ويعلّمنا الكتاب أنه لا يدخل في ذلك العهد غير المختارين الذين يقبلون شروطه ويقبلون دعوة الإنجيل وإرشاد الروح القدس.
> ويعلّمنا الكتاب أن علاقة المسيح بهذا العهد هي علاقة الوسيط والضامن، وأن كفارة المسيح هي أساس العهد الذي لا يُقطع إلا بشرط قبول المسيح بكمال وظيفته، مخلِّصاً ووسيطاً


 
أي انها تحقيق و أتمام للعهود الالهية السابقة (الناموس)
[Q-BIBLE]17لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض *الناموس* أو الأنبياء . ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل (مت 5 : 17)
[/Q-BIBLE]

*المسيح و الناموس :*
صحح الرب يسوع التطبيق اليهودي للناموس منتقا بهم تدريجيا لاستيعاب عهد النعمة 

1- ركز على المعاملات الطيبة في الناموس

[Q-BIBLE]12فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم ، لأن هذا هو *الناموس* والأنبياء (مت 7 : 12)
[/Q-BIBLE]

2-  اوضح قصور وتلاعب اليهود بالناموس

[Q-BIBLE]† 23ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تعشرون النعنع والشبث والكمون ، وتركتم أثقل *الناموس* : الحق والرحمة والإيمان . كان ينبغي أن تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك (مت 23 : 23[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 46فقال : وويل لكم أنتم أيها *الناموسيون* لأنكم تحملون الناس أحمالا عسرة الحمل وأنتم لا تمسون الأحمال بإحدى أصابعكم (لو 11 : 46)
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 52ويل لكم أيها *الناموسيون* لأنكم أخذتم مفتاح المعرفة . ما دخلتم أنتم ، والداخلون منعتموهم (لو 11 : 52)[/Q-BIBLE]

3- صحح فكر التعامل مع وصايا الناموس

[Q-BIBLE]3فأجاب يسوع وكلم *الناموسيين* والفريسيين قائلا : هل يحل الإبراء في السبت (لو 14 : 3)
[/Q-BIBLE]

*4- بدأ معهم بالانتقال لمفهوم عهد النعمة*

[Q-BIBLE]2ثم حضر أيضا إلى الهيكل في الصبح ، وجاء إليه جميع الشعب فجلس يعلمهم 3وقدم إليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا . ولما أقاموها في الوسط 4قالوا له : يا معلم ، هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل 5وموسى في الناموس أوصانا أن مثل هذه ترجم . فماذا تقول أنت 6قالوا هذا ليجربوه ، لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه . وأما يسوع فانحنى إلى أسفل وكان يكتب بإصبعه على الأرض 7ولما استمروا يسألونه ، انتصب وقال لهم : من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولا بحجر 8ثم انحنى أيضا إلى أسفل وكان يكتب على الأرض 9وأما هم فلما سمعوا وكانت ضمائرهم تبكتهم ، خرجوا واحدا فواحدا ، مبتدئين من الشيوخ إلى الآخرين . وبقي يسوع وحده والمرأة واقفة في الوسط 10فلما انتصب يسوع ولم ينظر أحدا سوى المرأة ، قال لها : يا امرأة ، أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك ؟ أما دانك أحد 11فقالت لا أحد ، يا سيد . فقال لها يسوع : ولا أنا أدينك . اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضا 
[/Q-BIBLE]

*بولس و الناموس :*
استخدم بولس لفظ الناموس نحو 89 مرة في رسائلة موضحا ومركزا على القصد الالهي من الانتقال من عهد الناموس الي عهد النعمة اسوق لك بعضها

*1- تحدث عن عدل الله بالحساب بالناموس او غيرة*
[Q-BIBLE]12لأن كل من أخطأ بدون *الناموس* فبدون *الناموس* يهلك . وكل من أخطأ في *الناموس* *فبالناموس* يدان (رو 2 : 12)
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]رو 2: 14لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]رو 2: 26اذا ان كان الاغرل يحفظ احكام الناموس أفما تحسب غرلته ختانا.[/Q-BIBLE]

2- اوضح ان الناموس ليس فقط افعال حرفية تطبق في الحياة
[Q-BIBLE]فان الختان ينفع ان عملت بالناموس.ولكن ان كنت متعديا الناموس فقد صار ختانك غرلة.[/Q-BIBLE]

*3-تحدث عن اهمية الايمان عن الناموس*
[Q-BIBLE]رو 4: 13فانه ليس بالناموس كان الوعد لابراهيم او لنسله ان يكون وارثا للعالم بل ببر الايمان[/Q-BIBLE]

يتبـــــــــــــــــع​____________
ارجو لو كان عندك ايه تعليقات على ماسبق ان تذكرها ..


----------



## kneeling (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*السيد الفاضل إخرستوس آنستى .. تحية عطرة

من تواصلك معى هل ترى أن كلامى يستحق الحذف أو أن مشاركاتى ترفض .......لماذا ؟

ياسيدى الفاضل .. لماذا تحذف مشاركاتى وهي :

(1) نظيفة .. خالية من السخرية .. محترمة .. أقدر فيها فكر الآخر. 
(2) بعيدة تماماً عن القص واللزق إلا فى الاستشهاد بالمصادر .. وهذا طبيعي ...
(3) مدعومة بمراجعها الموثقة

إذا كان هذا الحال سيستمر .. سوف تفقد رأيا مشاركاً .. محايداً .. صريحاً ....

إن كان هذا يرضيك أو يرضى الأساتذة المشرفين على المنتدى ... أخبرونى صراحة بالرحيل .. وشكراً على ما طرحت .. وأعتذر عن المتابعة انتظاراً للإجابة​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *السيد الفاضل إخرستوس آنستى .. تحية عطرة​*
> 
> *من تواصلك معى هل ترى أن كلامى يستحق الحذف أو أن مشاركاتى ترفض .......لماذا ؟*​
> *ياسيدى الفاضل .. لماذا تحذف مشاركاتى وهي :*​
> ...


 
السيد الفاضل .. لم انتبه الي مشاركات محذوفه لك ..
ولكن عن تجربة شخصية مع ادارة الموقع اثق تماما ان الحذف لا يكون اعتباطا أو لاي سبب قد تتخيله عدا المصلحة العامة (اقول العامة ولا اقول المسيحيين) و الالتزام بالقوانين ومنع التشتت .. خذها مني ثقة

واعلم صديقي وانا صادق في هذا .. انا حذفت لي الكثير من المداخلات و الردود و الموضوعات الكامله اراجع نفسي بعدها فاتسائل كيف كتبت هذا الموضوع من البداية ؟؟؟ أو كيف شاركت في هذا الجدال العقيم .. واكتشف بجلاء مدى حكمة ادارة المنتدى ..

لذا اتوقع منك و أنت على هذا القدر من الثقافة و التوسع أن تتقبل الامر في بيت انت ضيف به .. ولو لم نكن مرحبين بك لما تحاورت معك ولما تسابق اساتذتي للرد عليك  ولما ذكر لك روك مثلا في احد الموضوعات ان ردود المسلمين المقنعه لا تزال موجودة بالموقع للمصداقية ..

تحياتي ..
__________________
وبعدين يعني عيب قوي ابقى مهري اجهزلك ردود على اسئلتك الاقيك عاوز تمشي ... طب دا انا كنت ناوي ادبسك في الحوار في كام موضع عسل


----------



## kneeling (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*لا أستاذى العزيز مش ناوى أمشى ولا حاجة .. بس اتخنقت بصراحة لما أجهز مشاركة طويلة من مصادرها وأقراها وأشيل الحشو والتطويل وأكتبها موثقة بتاريخ النشر وبالصفحات .. فيما يخص وفاء سلطان .. زليس فى هذا الموضوع .. هل ترضى أنت أن تجلس من الساعة العاشرة مساء إلى أن تجاوزت الواحدة .. تفحص لتتأكد أنك لم تخطئ فى شيء ... ثم فجأة وبدون أي سبب واضح تحذف المشاركة .. هذا ما ضايقنى .. وعموماً .. كانت غضبة وانتهت ..

أنا مستمر معك .. يوم بس أقرأ جيداً ما كتبت وأتناوله معك بالنقاش .. ثم بعد ذلك تطرح النقطة الثانية ...

قلت : " طب دا انا كنت ناوي ادبسك في الحوار في كام موضع عسل " .. تحت أمرك .. لكن بعد أن ننتهى من هذا الموضوع .. أعلم أن زمنه طال ولكن ليس بيدى .. ظروف خارجة عن الإرادة .

وشكراً لسيادتك ​*


----------



## kneeling (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*ما كتبت كلام جميل .. إلى هذه اللحظة التى وقفنا عليها لا يوجد من بولس أى رفض للناموس ... أكمل​*


----------



## kneeling (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*لو أمكن أن تشرح لي معنى قول بولس الرسول : " لأن كل من أخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك . وكل من أخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان (رومية 2 : 12)"[/COLOR]*


----------



## Twin (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي kneeling*


kneeling قال:


> *السيد الفاضل إخرستوس آنستى .. تحية عطرة​*
> 
> *من تواصلك معى هل ترى أن كلامى يستحق الحذف أو أن مشاركاتى ترفض .......لماذا ؟*​
> *ياسيدى الفاضل .. لماذا تحذف مشاركاتى وهي :*​
> ...


*بعيداً عن كل ما كتب*
*وبعيداً عن أتهاماتك الباطله -عفواً- وبعيداً عن تهديدك لنا بعدم التواصل*

*أحب أن أقول لك *
*أنك لم تكن صادقاً بوضعك هذه المشاركة بهذا الموضوع*
*فهذا الموضوع خالي تماماً من الحذف *
*وأنت بمشاركتك جعلتني أتفحص الموضوع كله لأري أين المشاركة المحذوفة فلم أجد*
*فيا أخي لا تلقي بتهم باطلة قد تنشئ غضباً ونفور*
*إن كانت بعض مشاركتك حذفت في موضوع أخر فلا تعمم*
*لأن بعيداً عن قوانين المنتدي هناك قوانين لكل قسم*
*فبعيداً عن ما قلته عن مشاركتك وأسباب حذفها*
*هناك سبب أخر لهذا القسم وهو التطرق للاسلاميات أو التطرق لأي شئ بعيد عن المسيحية وهكذا*
*فمقص الحذف يعمل في حالة اختراق قوانين القسم المُشارك به والمنتدي*
*فأتمني أن تكون علي وعي بكلماتك وأتهاماتك*

*وأعتذر عن لهجتي هذه وكان هذا بسبب أتهامك للأدارة وأتمني عدم التكرار*
*وتذكر أنك هنا سائل فقط ونحن نعاملك بكل محبة وأخلاص وأحترام *
*فلا داعي لأي شئ يعكر هذا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## fredyyy (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*" لأن كل من أخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك . وكل من أخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان (رومية 2 : 12)*

*لكي لا يتهرب أحد من الناموس ويعيش بعيداً عنه*

*فبدون الناموس يوجد هلاك ( بعيداً عن قانون الله الهلاك محتَّم )*

*التكوين 2 : 17 *
*وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ*. 
*لكن في الناموس يوجد دينونة لكن لها علاج في الذبيحة*

*قدم الذبيحة كما أمر الرب تنجو من عقاب الدينونة*

*كما أن في آدم يموت الجميع (أولاد آدم) *

*لكن في المسيح يحيا الجميع ( من يؤمن بالمسيح الفادي )*

*كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 22 *
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ.
*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *لو أمكن أن تشرح لي معنى قول بولس الرسول : " لأن كل من أخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك . وكل من أخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان (رومية 2 : 12)"[/COLOR]*



قسم الرسول بولس البشر الي قسمين
قسم عرف الناموس وهم اليهود
وقسم لم يعرف الناموس ولم تصل اليه الوصيه
ليس مبررا لمن لم يعرف الناموس أن يخطئ
لأن الله عادل
فهو و إن لم يعرف الوصيه التي يخالفها .. سيهلك أيضا
أما من عرف الناموس
وسمع الوصيه ..
ولم يعمل بها و خالفها
فهو بجانب الهلاك الذي سببته الخطيئة
الا انه ايضا له دينونه زائدة لما سمعه ولم يعمل به



> ويقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [لا تكون العقوبات واحدة في كل الخطايا بل هي متعددة ومتنوعة حسب الأوقات والأشخاص ورتبهم وفهمهم وظروفهم... فإن ارتكب كاهن زنًا تكون عقوبته مضاعفة جدًا بسبب الكرامة التي نالها.]






> يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس*: [الذين لم يسمعوا الكلمة (كلمة الإنجيل) يدانون بطريقة غير التي يُدان بها الذين يسمعونها ويستخفون بها.]


____________________________
تقول:


> ما كتبت كلام جميل .. إلى هذه اللحظة التى وقفنا عليها لا يوجد من بولس أى رفض للناموس ... أكمل​


صديقي .. ان الخط الذي اسير عليه في اجابتي على علاقة بولس بالناموس هو انني اثبت لك ضمنيا أن بولس الرسول وضح الناموس بنفس المفهوم الذي وضحة رب المجد يسوع
لذا بدأت بشرح الناموس و عهد النعمة
ثم تدرج الرب يسوع باليهود للانتقال بهم من حرفية الناموس لاتمام عهد النعمة وهو ما يؤكدة بولس الرسول تماما في اقواله ..
ارجو أن يكون تلك الفكرة واصله لك بالفعل ...
____________________
في انتظار ايه استفسارات لديك حول ما سبق ... 
أو اعطيني التمام لأكمل الحديث حول الناموس ..
علما أنه كان اختيار موفق جدا لسيادتك بالسؤال عن الثلاث نقاط البادئين بالناموس لشدة ارتباطهم معا


----------



## kneeling (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*لا يا سيد Twin
أنا لم اقصد هنا فى هذه الساحة .. كان ذلك فى مواضيع أخرى ..
وياسيدى أنا لا أهدد .. صديقك وزعلان .. وعلى العموم الموضوع خلص مافيش رواسب ليه خالص .. وشكرا لاهتمامكم ... ومزيد من التواصل .. إن شاء الله​*


----------



## kneeling (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

صباح الخير يا جماعة ...

أكمل يا أستاذ أخرستوس .. ولن أقاطع بأسئلة أو تعليقات إلى أن تقول : أكملت الحديث حول الناموس.

وشكراً للأستاذ فريدى ..​​


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي kneeling*


kneeling قال:


> *
> لا يا سيد Twin​*
> *أنا لم اقصد هنا فى هذه الساحة .. كان ذلك فى مواضيع أخرى ..*
> 
> *وياسيدى أنا لا أهدد .. صديقك وزعلان .. وعلى العموم الموضوع خلص مافيش رواسب ليه خالص .. وشكرا لاهتمامكم ... ومزيد من التواصل .. إن شاء الله*​


*خلاص*
*نقطة خلاف عابرة وأنتهت*
*فلتكملوا واصلكم بمحبة أخوية والي الأمام*
*وطبعأً أنا بشكر الأستاذ أخرستوس أنيستي علي محبته لك والتواصل الجيد والذي ساعده في ذلك اسلوبك الجيد *
*عامة نفسي أتواصل معاكم ولكن لظروفي الخاصة سأتابع فقط*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

نستكمل الناموس في كتابات بولس :


*4- أوضح أهمية الناموس في معرفة وصايا الله الحاكمه* 

[Q-BIBLE]لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التي *بالناموس* تعمل في أعضائنا ، لكي نثمر للموت (رو 7 : 5)
† 6وأما الآن فقد تحررنا من *الناموس* ، إذ مات الذي كنا ممسكين فيه ، حتى نعبد بجدة الروح لا بعتق الحرف (رو 7 : 6)
† 7فماذا نقول ؟ هل *الناموس* خطية ؟ حاشا بل لم أعرف الخطية إلا *بالناموس* . فإنني لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل *الناموس* : لا تشته (رو 7 : 7)
[/Q-BIBLE]


*5- قارن بين النعمة و الناموس و وضح ما حققته النعمة بالمقارنة بالناموس*

[Q-BIBLE]لأنه ما كان *الناموس* عاجزا عنه ، في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد ، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ، ولأجل الخطية ، دان الخطية في الجسد (رو 8 : 3)
† 4لكي يتم حكم *الناموس* فينا ، نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح (رو 8 : 4)
[/Q-BIBLE]


*6- اوضح المعنى الروحي للناموس والهدف منه و الذي كان غائبا عن من يعرفونه*

[Q-BIBLE]† 8لا تكونوا مديونين لأحد بشيء إلا بأن يحب بعضكم بعضا ، لأن من أحب غيره فقد أكمل *الناموس* (رو 13 : 8)[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]† 10المحبة لا تصنع شرا للقريب ، فالمحبة هي تكميل *الناموس* (رو 13 : 10)
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]† 4لأن غاية *الناموس* هي : المسيح للبر لكل من يؤمن (رو 10 : 4)[/Q-BIBLE]

*7- أكد على أن المسيح أكمل الناموس*
[Q-BIBLE]† 21لست أبطل نعمة الله . لأنه إن كان *بالناموس* بر ، فالمسيح إذا مات بلا سبب (غل 2 : 21)[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]4قد تبطلتم عن المسيح أيها الذين تتبررون بالناموس . سقطتم من النعمة (غل 5 : 4)
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]† 21فهل *الناموس* ضد مواعيد الله ؟ حاشا لأنه لو أعطي ناموس قادر أن يحيي ، لكان بالحقيقة البر *بالناموس* (غل 3 : 21)[/Q-BIBLE]


*8- وضح قصور الناموس و انه وحده لا يكفي بل لابد من استكماله بالنعمة*
[Q-BIBLE]19إذ *الناموس* لم يكمل شيئا . ولكن يصير إدخال رجاء أفضل به نقترب إلى الله (عب 7 : 19)
[/Q-BIBLE]
_________________
ما سبق كان مقتطفات مما جاء بكتابات بولس الرسول الموحى بها حول الناموس ..

ويلاحظ تطابقها مع تعاليم المسيح دون ادنى اختلاف ..
مع ملاحظة اختلاف دور الرب يسوع بالنسبة للناموس عن دور بولس ..
فالرب يسوع هو من أكمل الناموس .. فنقل من الحرفية الي الروحانية عن طريق التدرج باليهود و التوضيح ..
أما بولس فيتحدث وهو يعيش عهد النعمة .. فيشرح مباشرة مميزات هذا العهد وكيفية قبوله .. كما يقارن كثيرا بين عهد الناموس و عهد النعمة كي يشعر المؤمنين بعظمة الانتقال بين الاثنين

يتبع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

خلاف بولس حول الناموس​ 
حدث خلاف بين بولس وبعض الاخوة حول الختان الذي هو من شرائع الناموس .. جاء ذكرة في غلاطية 2​ 

[q-bible]4 و لكن بسبب الاخوة الكذبة المدخلين خفية الذين دخلوا اختلاسا ليتجسسوا حريتنا التي لنا في المسيح كي يستعبدونا[/q-bible]
[q-bible]

5 الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع و لا ساعة ليبقى عندكم حق الانجيل

6 و اما المعتبرون انهم شيء مهما كانوا لا فرق عندي الله لا ياخذ بوجه انسان فان هؤلاء المعتبرين لم يشيروا علي بشيء​
[/q-bible]



[q-bible] و لكن لما اتى بطرس الى انطاكية قاومته مواجهة لانه كان ملوما[/q-bible]​

[q-bible]

12 لانه قبلما اتى قوم من عند يعقوب كان ياكل مع الامم و لكن لما اتوا كان يؤخر و يفرز نفسه خائفا من الذين هم من الختان

13 و راءى معه باقي اليهود ايضا حتى ان برنابا ايضا انقاد الى ريائهم
14 لكن لما رايت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع ان كنت و انت يهودي تعيش امميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهودوا
15 نحن بالطبيعة يهود و لسنا من الامم خطاة
16 اذ نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح امنا نحن ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس لانه باعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما​
[/q-bible]


*ولم يكن الخلاف حول (الختان) كختان انما هو حول العودة الي نير عبودية الناموس ..*​


يوجد تشبية جميل جدا قرأته للاستاذ نيومان حول هذا الموضوع ..
افترض أن معك شيكا للصرف من احد البنوك .. وذهبت لصرفه
فأنت هنا حصلت على المقابل المادي له وبطل استخدامك للشيك الذي كان له نفس القيمة ..​


*يقول العلمة ترتليان (بتصرف)*



> هنا يبرز سؤال في غاية الأهمية: من كان هؤلاء الإخوة الكذبة؟ إن كان الرسل قد سمحوا بالختان في أورشليم، فلماذا يدعى الذين يشتركون معهم ويتفقون معهم في الحكم الرسولي"إخوة كذبة"؟


​



> أولاً، لأنه يوجد فارق، بين *الأمر بشيء* لكي يتم *وبين السماح به بعدما تم*... أظهر (الرسل) *سماحًا* به كنوعٍ من التنازل لليهود، *أما الإخوة الكذبة* فقد أرادوا أن يحرموهم من النعمة ويخضعوهم تحت نير العبودية من جديد باجبارهم على التقيد بالختان
> 
> 
> ثانيًا، سلك الرسل هكذا في اليهودية حيث كان الناموس نافذًا، أما الإخوة الكذبة فسلكوا في كل مكان، وتأثر الغلاطيون بهم، بهذا بدت نواياهم لا للبناء بل لهدم الإنجيل تمامًا...​
> ...


 

*ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*​


> أصر القديس بولس ألا يخضع للإخوة الكذبة، بقوله: "*الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع ولا ساعة" [5]*.
> v​
> 
> لاحظ هنا قوة العبارة وتأكيدها. لا يقل "بالحوار"، وإنما "بالخضوع"، لأن هدفهم لم يكن تعليم العقائد الصالحة، وإنما إخضاعهم واستعبادهم، لذلك يقول إننا نذعن للرسل(6) وليس لهم...​


 


--------- عن تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب بتصرف --------
يعتقد أن القديس بطرس سلك مسلك الخضوع بالنومس هكذا عن ضعف؛ أما *القديسان جيروم ويوحنا الذهبى الفم* فلهما رأي مخالف،* وهو أنه سلك هكذا ليعطي القديس بولس رسول الأمم الفرصة ليشرح أن التبرير بالإيمان لا بأعمال الناموس.*​


v كثيرون عند قراءتهم السطحية لهذا الجزء من الرسالة يظنون أن بولس قد اتهم بطرس بالرياء. لكن الأمر غير هذا؛ حقًا لم يكن هكذا، بل كان مختلفًا تمامًا. فستكتشف حكمة عظيمة من جهة الاثنين: بولس وبطرس مختفية هنا لأجل منفعة السامعين...​ 

صرح الرسل في أورشليم أن قطع أعمال الناموس بطريقه مفاجئة أمر غير عملي؛ لكنهم عندما جاءوا إلى أنطاكية لم يستمروا في حفظها، بل عاشوا دون تمييز بين المؤمنينالقادمين من الأمم، هذا ما فعله بطرس أيضًا في ذلك الحين. ولكن عندما جاء البعض من أورشليم، وسمعوا عن التعليم الذي نُودي به هناك توقف (بطرس) خوفًا من أن يربكهم، مغيرًا تصرفاته، واضعًا سرًا أمام عينيه أمرين*: هما تجنب الإساءة إلى اليهود وإعطاء الفرصة لبولس بحجه معقولة أن يوبخه*. لقد سمح بالختان عند تبشيره في أورشليم ثم غير مسلكه في أنطاكية، لأن مسلكه كان يبدو لدى هؤلاء المتهودين ناشئًا عن خوفه من بولس، وبهذا كان تلاميذه يدينونه على تهاونه الشديد. هذا (أي بقاؤه يأكل مع المؤمنين من الأمم غير المختونين) كان يخلق عثرة ليست بقليلة، أما بالنسبة لبولس الذي كان على علمٍ يقينٍ بكل الحقائق، فإن انسحاب بطرس ما كان يسبب تشككًا فيه، إذ هو عارف ما هيّة دوافعه في هذا التصرف. لهذا قام بولس بالتوبيخ وخضع بطرس حتى إذ يُلام السيد ويصمت تمكن للتلاميذ أن يتقبلوا الموقف...​


v​

*لم يكن هدف بولس إصلاح بطرس، لكنه قصد بالنقد القاسي الموجه إليه إصلاح التلاميذ، ليس فقط الذين في غلاطية بل وكل الذين يشتركون في ذات الخطأ.*​ 

*وقد شهد بطرس لحكمة بولس في رسالته الثانية حتى لا يعتقد أحد بجوهرية الخلاف أو أنهما اختلفا على تعليم*​


[q-bible]† 15واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا ، كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب *بولس* أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له (2بط 3 : 15)[/q-bible]​




*كما أكد بعضا من تعاليم بولس في كتاباته الموحى بها :*​ 

[q-bible]18عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى ، بفضة أو ذهب ، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء 19بل بدم كريم ، كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس ، دم المسيح [/q-bible]​


[q-bible]17فأنتم أيها الأحباء ، إذ قد سبقتم فعرفتم ، احترسوا من أن تنقادوا بضلال الأردياء ، فتسقطوا من ثباتكم 18ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح . له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر[/q-bible]
_______________
ارجو ان أكون اوضحت وفي انتظار لاسئلتك​


----------



## kneeling (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

أعتذر صديقى الفاضل بشدة عن عدم تواجدى الفترة السابقة بالمنتدى ... لمشاغل العمل ...

ففى مصر للأسف ... يا تشتغل .. يا تفكر ... ما علينا ..

هل انتهيت من عرضك ... أم هناك بقية ..

تحياتى ..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*




kneeling قال:


> أعتذر صديقى الفاضل بشدة عن عدم تواجدى الفترة السابقة بالمنتدى ... لمشاغل العمل ...





kneeling قال:


> ففى مصر للأسف ... يا تشتغل .. يا تفكر ... ما علينا ..
> 
> هل انتهيت من عرضك ... أم هناك بقية ..
> 
> تحياتى ..



صديقي الفاضل ...



> ففى مصر للأسف ... يا تشتغل .. يا تفكر


 :ura1::ura1::smile02:smile01:nunu0000:

____________
انتهيت من القسم الاول لاسئلتك حول الناموس و الختان فهل تطلب اي توضيح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kneeling (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*صباح الخير يا جماعة ... 


كيف حالك يا إخرستوس وحال الجميع

تأخرت عليك كثيراً نظراً لظروف العمل .. وها أنا ذا .. أعود .. 

شكراً لما عرضت ... بقيت نقطة الأمميين .. وعلى العموم لي تساؤلات عما سبق :

1- لم أفهم أبداً قول بولس الرسول .. (المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة).
2- توضيح معنى عهد النعمة ... المقصود به ... صفاته وسماته.
3- هل شرب الخمر أو أكل الخنزير من ناموس الفرائض أم ناموس الأخلاق ؟*


----------



## kneeling (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*بقية الأسئلة​
1- هل قصد يعقوب أخو المسيح بولس الرسول بالكلام التالى أم أن له تفسير آخر 
(ما المنفعة يا اخوتي ان قال احد ان له ايمانا ولكن ليس له اعمال.هل يقدر الايمان ان يخلّصه. ، ان كان اخ واخت عريانين ومعتازين للقوت اليومي ، فقال لهما احدكم امضيا بسلام استدفيا واشبعا ولكن لم تعطوهما حاجات الجسد فما المنفعة ، هكذا الايمان ايضا ان لم يكن له اعمال ميت في ذاته. ، لكن يقول قائل انت لك ايمان وانا لي اعمال.أرني ايمانك بدون اعمالك وانا اريك باعمالي ايماني. ، انت تؤمن ان الله واحد.حسنا تفعل.والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون ، ولكن هل تريد ان تعلم ايها الانسان الباطل ان الايمان بدون اعمال ميت. ، ألم يتبرر ابراهيم ابونا بالاعمال اذ قدم اسحق ابنه على المذبح ، فترى ان الايمان عمل مع اعماله وبالاعمال اكمل الايمان ، وتم الكتاب القائل فآمن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا ودعي خليل الله. ، ترون اذا انه بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان لا بالايمان وحده. ، كذلك راحاب الزانية ايضا أما تبررت بالاعمال اذ قبلت الرسل واخرجتهم في طريق آخر. ، لانه كما ان الجسد بدون روح ميت هكذا الايمان ايضا بدون اعمال ميت) رسالة يعقوب الإصحاح 2 العدد من 14 إلى 26.

2- أرجو توضيح قول بولس الرسول التالى : "  فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ".

3- كذلك القول التالى - وما المقصود منه بالضبط لأنى حاولت أن أقلبه على كل أوجهه ولم أفهم : فإننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي وأما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية. (15) لأني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فإياه افعل. (16) فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن. (17) فالآن لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ. (18) فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن فيّ اي في جسدي شيء صالح.لان الارادة حاضرة عندي وأما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد. (19) لأني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فإياه افعل.*

*انتهت أسئلتى وفى انتظار ردكم الكريم 

وشكراً*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

مرحبا بك صديقي الفاضل
لحين ما ارد على اسئلتك برجاء مراجعه هذا الرابط
فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
كما ارجو توضيح مفهومك للمصطلحين : ناموس الفرائض - ناموس الاخلاق


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

من هو * يعقوب أخو المسيح ؟؟؟*
*ارجو التوضيح لمقصدك*


----------



## kneeling (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> مرحبا بك صديقي الفاضل
> لحين ما ارد على اسئلتك برجاء مراجعه هذا الرابط
> فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
> كما ارجو توضيح مفهومك للمصطلحين : ناموس الفرائض - ناموس الاخلاق



إزيك ...

أولاً : كلما ذهبت إلى الرابط الذى أعطيتنى إياه أجد الرسالة الادارية ..

(رسالة إدارية 
kneeling، ليس لديك الصلاحية الكافية للدخول لهذه الصفحة، قد يكون سبب ذلك أحد هذه الأسباب:

عضويتك لا تملك الصلاحيات الكافيه للدخول لهذه الصفحة. 
عضويتك عضوية جديدة لا تملك الصلاحية لانزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم, تحتاج عدد معين من المشاركات حتى تكسب صلاحية انزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم 
ربما كنت تحاول تعديل مشاركة غيرك. 
ربما كنت تحاول الدخول إلى وظائف المشرفين. 
ربما قام المشرف العام بإيقاف عضويتك، أو ربما عضويتك تنتظر التفعيل! )

ثانياً : 
*ناموس الاخلاق :* وهو ينظم العلاقة بين البشر بعضهم البعض وتنظمها وصايا سيدنا موسى عليه السلام العشرة والوصايا الأخلاقية الموجودة فى سفر اللاويين. وهو على حسب التعبير المشهور الذى يعجبنى كثيراً : باق بقاء الانسان علي وجه الارض.

*ناموس الفرائض:* وهى ما افترضه الله من ذبائح وعددها خمسة.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



> أولاً : كلما ذهبت إلى الرابط الذى أعطيتنى إياه أجد الرسالة الادارية ..


قم بتسجيل خروج و ادخل الموقع كزائر سيعمل معك الرابط


----------



## kneeling (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

هو يعقوب البار الملقب بأخى الرب أو أخى يسوع وهو أسقف كنيسة أورشليم


----------



## kneeling (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

شكرا على الرابط الذى أعطتيتنى إياه 
وربما لم أصغ سؤالى جيدا .. لأنى كنت أقصد .. كيف نجمع بين قول بولس الرسول : (فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟) وبين دعوته المستمرة إلى الصدق ونبذ الكذب.​​


----------



## kneeling (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

صباح الخير يا جماعة 

أنا شايف إن الناس كلها مشغولة

فى انتظاركم​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

سامحني على التأخير ... ولكني اردت افساح المجال لاساتذتي للمشاركة .. عموما سارد عليك قريبا جدا


----------



## kneeling (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

ولا يهمك .. كلنا مشغولين فى الدنيا دي .. ياريت والله يشتركوا معانا .. 

فى انتظارك​


----------



## kneeling (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

* برجاء أن يكمل معى ما بدأه أستاذ أخرستوس إلا أن يرجع ؟​*


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

بما ان الموضوع حواري, ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات, لأن هذا القسم للسؤال و الجواب فقط
جاري الرد على الأسئلة الأخيرة


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *1- لم أفهم أبداً قول بولس الرسول .. (المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة).*




طبعا لم تفهم و احتمال كبير انك لن تفهم ولا تريد اصلا ان تفهم
انا لا اهينك ولا ادينك ابدا, لكن هذا حال من يعتمد على معلوماته من مواقع هزيلة لا تعرف سوى قص النصوص
كيف لا و انت تنقل النص بدون شاهده اصلا

النص هو في غلاطية 3 و العدد 13
عمرك حاولت ان تقرأ العدد 14؟ طبعا لا, لأن الموضوع ليس من بحثك و تتبعك
فلو قرأت العدد 14 ستجد:
[Q-BIBLE] 
Gal 3:14 لِتَصِيرَ بَرَكَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِلأُمَمِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لِنَنَالَ بِالإِيمَانِ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]

بركة ابراهيم كلها للأمم في المسيح
كيف لشخص ملعون ان تكون له بركة ابراهيم؟ بالطبع غير ممكن! يا اما مبارك يا اما ملعون
النص 13
*[Q-BIBLE]*
Gal 3:13 اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ». 
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

صار لعنة لأجلنا تعني انه حمل لعنتنا

كما يقول في كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

نفس المعنى و نفس المصطلح, فهو يقول انه لم يعرف خطيئة لكنه صار خطيئة لأجلنا
فمن غير المعقول ان يكون المعنى انه خاطئ, لأن لو كان لكان عرف الخطيئة لكن لم يعرفها, و مع ذلك صار خطيئة لأجلنا اي حمل خطيئتنا
نفس الشئ مع اللعنة, فالنص يقول ان بركة ابراهيم في المسيح, فلا يجوز لملعون ان يكون مبارك او يحمل بركة ابراهيم كلها, و انما تعني انه حمل خطيئتنا نحن

على اي حال, هذا الجواب كافي و وافي لمن يبحث بصدق, لكن انا بصدد كتابة بحث و رد كامل على هذه الشبهة سنتهي في الويك اند هذا او الذي بعده فأنتظر اذا كنت تريد اجابة مفصلة بصورة اكبر و اوسع
 
*



2- توضيح معنى عهد النعمة ... المقصود به ... صفاته وسماته.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عهد النعمة يعني الخلاص بالنعمة, فهناك ميثاق بين البشرية و بين الله نصها النعمة الألهية التي افتدت البشرية

لكن ما دخل هذا ببولس؟ ممكن نركز شوي 

*



3- هل شرب الخمر أو أكل الخنزير من ناموس الفرائض أم ناموس الأخلاق ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لماذا هذا الأسلوب؟ لماذا تنسب اكل الخنزير مع شرب الخمر؟ و ما دخل السؤال ببولس؟
السؤالين اجبنا عنهم في مواضيع منفصلة
الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟ 
لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير

و ياريت نركز على الرسول بولس 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

بصراحة احتار دليلي مش عارف أصدق مين وأكذب مين على المنتدى ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

يعني مافيش نهاية للجدليات دي أبدا؟
كل طرف يدعي أنه يملك الحقيقة، ومش عارفين الحقيقة ملك مين ولأ أصلا فيه حقيقة أم لأ؟؟؟؟؟
الله أعلم


----------



## kneeling (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*أستاذنا وكبيرنا وزعيمنا وكل حاجة .. أستاذ أخرستوس .. كان رائع فى ألفاظه وكلامه .. وتحول الموضوع لحوار طيب .. وكان هيستمر أخذ وعطا .. لولا غيابه .. والهدف منه أصلا مش شبهات وخلافه .. لو كنت قريت الموضوع من أوله .. 

قولت : (طبعا لم تفهم و احتمال كبير انك لن تفهم ولا تريد اصلا ان تفهم انا لا اهينك ولا ادينك ابدا, لكن هذا حال من يعتمد على معلوماته من مواقع هزيلة لا تعرف سوى قص النصوص كيف لا و انت تنقل النص بدون شاهده اصلا) ..
إذا لم يكن هذا إهانة .. كيف تكون الإهانة ؟؟؟ منين أصلاً عرفت إنى مش عايز أفهم ؟؟؟ منين عرفت إنى بتاع مواقع هزيلة ..........إلخ 
سيدى الفاضل .. إذا كانت بدايتنا سخرية .. وحدة فى الكلام يبقى مالهاش لازمة وأنتظر أستاذ أخرستوس أفضل .. عايز نكمل على صدق .. ده هدفى .. ​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



> أستاذنا وكبيرنا وزعيمنا وكل حاجة .. أستاذ أخرستوس .. كان رائع فى ألفاظه وكلامه .. وتحول الموضوع لحوار طيب .. وكان هيستمر أخذ وعطا .. لولا غيابه .. والهدف منه أصلا مش شبهات وخلافه .. لو كنت قريت الموضوع من أوله ..





> > قولت : (طبعا لم تفهم و احتمال كبير انك لن تفهم ولا تريد اصلا ان تفهم انا لا اهينك ولا ادينك ابدا, لكن هذا حال من يعتمد على معلوماته من مواقع هزيلة لا تعرف سوى قص النصوص كيف لا و انت تنقل النص بدون شاهده اصلا) ..
> 
> 
> إذا لم يكن هذا إهانة .. كيف تكون الإهانة ؟؟؟ منين أصلاً عرفت إنى مش عايز أفهم ؟؟؟ منين عرفت إنى بتاع مواقع هزيلة ..........إلخ





> سيدى الفاضل .. إذا كانت بدايتنا سخرية .. وحدة فى الكلام يبقى مالهاش لازمة وأنتظر أستاذ أخرستوس أفضل .. عايز نكمل على صدق .. ده هدفى ..



ماي روك استاذنا الجليل جاوبك علي الاسئلة وبالتالي لم نجد تعليق علي مشاركات ماي روك اذن لا يوجد رد وتتهرب عن طريق الاشياء الشخصية قال اية انتظر اخرستوس طيب ماروك جاوبك يعني شئ غريب فعلا 
مسلم=جدال=محمد
ثم ان الاشياء الشخصية لغة الضعفاء حبيبي


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

هل التريد التكملة ام لا؟


----------



## Tabitha (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ Kneeling
لم يسخر منك أحد ابداً ولكنها كانت محاولة لنلفت نظرك ما مصدر أسئلتك
الأستاذ My Rock بقاله حوالي ثلاث سنين (إن لم يكن أكثر) بيحاور بقسم الشبهات وجاوب على مثل هذه الأسئلة مراراً وتكراراً ... يعني الأسئلة اللي بتسألها دي مش جديدة .. فلا تحاول بإقناع نفسك وإقناعنا بأنها إستنتاجاتك 
المهم ده مش موضوعنا .. ده فقط توضيح ورد على مشاركتك الـ 56 اللي كررتها يمكن أربع مرات ولكن بعرض مختلف! .. فلا داعي لتشتيت الموضوع 
والسؤال الآن .. هل تريد التكملة أم لا؟


----------



## Fadie (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ يقول انه يقوم بعمل الدكتوراه و هذا يعنى انه مر بمرحلة اللايسنس و الماستر , و لكن لفت نظرى الى نقطة تنفى عنه الصفة العلمية بأى شكل , فالأخ يحاول التركيز كثيراً على الإيحاء بأن بولس كان مختلفاً مع رسل المسيح و ان تعليمه مختلف عنهم , فذكر خلاف بولس مع برنابا ثم وضع نصاً لا علاقة له ببولس نهائياً للقديس يعقوب و يسأل هل هذا النص المقصود منه بولس؟!!

النقطة الأولى , خلاف برنابا مع بولس سببه الوحيد هو ان مرقس الرسول إبن أخت برنابا ترك بولس و برنابا فى وسط رحلتهم التبشيرية لأنه كان حديث السن فيبدو من النص انه تعب او لم يتحمل مشقة التبشير , فتركهم. فى الرحلة التالية أراد برنابا ان يأخذ معه مرقس مرة اخرى فرفض بولس هذا الأمر لأن مرقس كان مازال حديث السن فسيتركهم ثانيةً , فإنفصل بولس و برنابا فبشر برنابا و مرقس فى قبرص و ذهب بولس مع سيلا. ما يجب ان نلتفت له هو ان بولس طلب مرقس مرة أخرى و قال عنه انه "نافع لى فى الخدمة" , و فى مرة اخرى طلب من تيموثاوس ان يستقبله عنده و يقبله. فالأمر ليس كما حاول ان يصور الزميل!!!

النقطة الثانية , و فى الحقيقة يجدر بى ان اسأل الزميل , لماذا عينت ان هذا النص يتكلم عن بولس؟ فالأصل فى الإشتباه هو وجود ما يثير الإشتباه , فما فى النص يجعل الزميل يشتبه انه يتكلم عن بولس؟ هذا النص يتكلم حول الإيمان و الأعمال و دور كل منهم فى حياة الفرد المسيحى ولا علاقة له ببولس إطلاقاً. كما ان إفتراض وجود ما ينفى ما يقوله الرسول يعقوب هى عادة منتشرة فى الكتابات الرسولية بشكل عام بل و عند بولس ايضا و نجدها منتشرة بكثرة فى كتابات يوحنا خاصةً الرسائل!!!!

نرجو من الزميل ان يكون على قدر من المسئولية فى عرض أطروحاته.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الفاضل نيليج
ازيك ..
اري ان اساتذتي و اخوتي بدأوا في التفاعل معك و اجابتك عن استفساراتك ..
ولن يفرق كثيرا من الذي يرد .. لان الايمان واحد و الرد واحد ..
وصدقني إن وضعت نفسك مكانهم و انت ترى نفس الشبهه بنفس الطريقة دون تحليل علمي أو تجديد لأصابك الملل فعلا من تكرار المسلمين للشبهه و كأنهم اتوا بالديب من ديله .. دون تفكير أو حوار ...
مثل سؤالك عن مضمون رساله يعقوب وهل هو يتحدث عن بولس ام لا !!!
فلماذا نفترض انه يتحدث عن بولس ؟؟؟؟ أنت لم توضح هذا ..
لذا ارجوك بصفة شخصية حتى لا تصبح مثلك مثل ممن يكررون الشبهات و الاسئلة أن توضح دائما الغرض من السؤال وعلاقته ببولس و لماذا يكون اسقاط النص على بولس ... فهذا يعطي لبحثنا قيمه بحثية رائعه و يتيح للجميع أن يتسابق للرد عليك بالمنهج و الاسلوب العلمي

وشكري لاساتذتي الذين بدأوا بالتواصل معك .. اذكروني في صلواتك
واعتذر عن عدم تواجدي بالمنتدى تلك الايام بصفة منتظمة تتيح لي الانتظام في الحوار ولكن بنعمة الرب سأعود قريبا
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## kneeling (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*كيف حالك يا أخرستوس .. ليك وحشة ياراجل 
أنت تعلم أن الموضوع لم يكن لإثارة الشبهات .. كما فهموا .. ودليلي أنى لم أكن أعقب على أي كلمة تكتبها .. بالتفنيد 
وشكراً للردك .. 

فى انتظارك .. أرجو أن يكون قريباً ​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *كيف حالك يا أخرستوس .. ليك وحشة ياراجل ​*
> *أنت تعلم أن الموضوع لم يكن لإثارة الشبهات .. كما فهموا .. ودليلي أنى لم أكن أعقب على أي كلمة تكتبها .. بالتفنيد *​
> 
> ​


ولماذا لا تفعل ؟؟؟؟:36_3_11: ...


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ kneeling
للمرة الأخيرة
هل تريد التكملة ام لا؟


----------



## kneeling (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*أولاً : عتذر بشدة عن غيابى بسبب ظروف العمل على فترتين
ثانياً : نعم أريد أن أكمل على شرط نظافة اللسان .. بأدب .. نناقش ونكمل أو ننهى بلا إهانات ولا سب .. حوار .. نقاش .. على هذا موافق ..  *


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على نبى الرحمة المهداة للعالمين سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
الحمد لله الذى لم يتخذ ولداً ولم يكن له شريك فى الملك ولم يكن له ولى من الذل .. الله أكبر كبيراً

أولاً : صفات الرسول :
منطقية العقل والواقع تقتضى أنه .. إذا أراد الله تعالى أن يرسل رسولاً إلى قومه ، فإن هذا الرسول له من الصفات والملكات ما يؤهله لذلك ... فمثلاً :

- أن يكون معروفاً جيداً فى قومه قبل رسالته .. يعلمونه جيداً .. يعرفون نسبه وأصله وصفاته .. وغالب الأمر أن يكون من أرفعهم حسباً ونسباً فى قومه .. ولا يهم إن كان فقيراً أم لا.

- أن يشهد للرسول على حسن سيرته قومه وقبل بعثته .. يعرفونه عفيفاً .. صادقاً .. صريحاً .. لا يخاف ولا يتلون .. أميناً وهى أهم ما فيه .. لأنها يترتب عليها أمانة النقل عن الله تعالى .. نعم ما الرسول إلا بشر .. ويحمل كل صفات البشرية .. يحب ويكره .. يسعد ويتألم .. يصيب ويخطئ .. يخطئ لكنه ليس الخطأ الذى يورده مورد الهلاك أو يجلب عليه غضب الله تعالى .. فلا هو سارق أو قاتل أو شارب خمر أو زان وإلا فقد انتفت القدوة .. ولا فائدة أصلاً من إرساله. (ولا يعتد إطلاقاً بما حوت التوراة من قدح فى صفات الأنبياء والرسل .. والكل يعلم لماذا .. فإذا كان هذا هو الرسول أو النبى زان وتاب إذن أزنى أنا وأتوب (أعوذ بالله من ذلك) وحجتى فى ذلك تلك القدوة التى وضعها الله لى ..  والهدف من ذلك أن يكون لليهودى مرجعية دينية لتبرير فحشه وسوء سلوكه  ​*


----------



## kneeling (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*أين مكان بولس من هذا كله ؟​*


----------



## Basilius (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*الاخ نيلنج *
*عندك شبهة محددة تفضل بطرحها و ستجد الاجابة مثلما وجدتها في اول الموضوع و في كل الموضوع *
*اما الكلام العائم مثلما كتبت حضرتك في اخر مداخلاتك فمرفوض *
*للمرة الاخيرة عندك شبهة بخلاف ما ذكرتة و اجابك الاخوة و ما رايناة منك انك لجات لمثل هذا المشاركة و معنى انك كتبت مثل هذة المشاركة اذن فانت موافق على ما كتبة الاخوة من ردود عليك *
*اذن فلننسى الشبهات القديمة التي ذكرتها و رد عليك الاساتذة الافاضل لانك حولت الحوار الى حوار عائم و لذلك *
*عندكم شبهة جديدة تفضل بطرحها معندكش يبقى سيغلق الموضوع *
*ملحوظة ... اي رجوع لاي شبهة طرحتها سيحرر مادامك حولت الحوار على غرار مشاركتك الخيرة *


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *أولاً : عتذر بشدة عن غيابى بسبب ظروف العمل على فترتين*
> *ثانياً : نعم أريد أن أكمل على شرط نظافة اللسان .. بأدب .. نناقش ونكمل أو ننهى بلا إهانات ولا سب .. حوار .. نقاش .. على هذا موافق .. *




ها انت تستمر بقلب الحوار للشخصنة و التمسك بأننا لا نحترمك او نوسخ الستنا بكلام لأجلك
لساننا انظف من لسانك و لم يسبك او يهينك اي احد في هذا الموضوع فكفاك تشتيتا للموضوع يا اخي



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على نبى الرحمة المهداة للعالمين سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*
> *الحمد لله الذى لم يتخذ ولداً ولم يكن له شريك فى الملك ولم يكن له ولى من الذل .. الله أكبر كبيراً*​


 
انت في قسم مسيحي نناقش فيه امسيحية فقط
قرأنك و نصوصه لا تذكر هنا ابدا
فهمت القانون و لا حترجع و تقول سب و ستم؟





> *أولاً : صفات الرسول :*
> *منطقية العقل والواقع تقتضى أنه .. إذا أراد الله تعالى أن يرسل رسولاً إلى قومه ، فإن هذا الرسول له من الصفات والملكات ما يؤهله لذلك ... فمثلاً :*


​


> *- أن يكون معروفاً جيداً فى قومه قبل رسالته .. يعلمونه جيداً .. يعرفون نسبه وأصله وصفاته .. وغالب الأمر أن يكون من أرفعهم حسباً ونسباً فى قومه .. ولا يهم إن كان فقيراً أم لا.*​
> 
> *- أن يشهد للرسول على حسن سيرته قومه وقبل بعثته .. يعرفونه عفيفاً .. صادقاً .. صريحاً .. لا يخاف ولا يتلون .. أميناً وهى أهم ما فيه .. لأنها يترتب عليها أمانة النقل عن الله تعالى .. نعم ما الرسول إلا بشر .. ويحمل كل صفات البشرية .. يحب ويكره .. يسعد ويتألم .. يصيب ويخطئ .. يخطئ لكنه ليس الخطأ الذى يورده مورد الهلاك أو يجلب عليه غضب الله تعالى .. فلا هو سارق أو قاتل أو شارب خمر أو زان وإلا فقد انتفت القدوة .. ولا فائدة أصلاً من إرساله. (ولا يعتد إطلاقاً بما حوت التوراة من قدح فى صفات الأنبياء والرسل .. والكل يعلم لماذا .. فإذا كان هذا هو الرسول أو النبى زان وتاب إذن أزنى أنا وأتوب (أعوذ بالله من ذلك) وحجتى فى ذلك تلك القدوة التى وضعها الله لى .. والهدف من ذلك أن يكون لليهودى مرجعية دينية لتبرير فحشه وسوء سلوكه *​​


​
​​هذه صفات "عقلك و منطقك" تصرفها على نفسك و غيرك من المسلمين لأن هذه الشروط لا تنطبق على مفاهيم الكتاب المقدس​الله يختار ممن كان بحسب حكمته و حسب معرفته و حسب مشيئته ليعلن رسالته و مجده و خلاصه و لا شروط على الرسل و الأنبياء لأنهم جميعهم اخطأوا
و لا فرق بحجم الخطيئة, فالخطيئة بالمفهوم المسيحي مميتة مهما كانت, فلا يوجد شئ اسمه كبائر او صغائر في الكتاب المقدس, و بذلك الرسل و الأنبياء اجمعهم مستحقين الموت بحسب اعمالهم, لكن الخلاص بحسب نعمة الله 
و مع ذلك فبولس ليس بسارق و لا زاني ولا قاتل ولا سكير خمر 

اتعجب فعلا كيف انت تدرس مقارنة الأديان و انت لا تعرف ابسط المصطلحات المسيحية ولا معناها!​​


----------



## kneeling (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



Dioscorus قال:


> *الاخ نيلنج *
> *عندك شبهة محددة تفضل بطرحها و ستجد الاجابة مثلما وجدتها في اول الموضوع و في كل الموضوع *
> *اما الكلام العائم مثلما كتبت حضرتك في اخر مداخلاتك فمرفوض *
> *للمرة الاخيرة عندك شبهة بخلاف ما ذكرتة و اجابك الاخوة و ما رايناة منك انك لجات لمثل هذا المشاركة و معنى انك كتبت مثل هذة المشاركة اذن فانت موافق على ما كتبة الاخوة من ردود عليك *
> ...



السيد الفاضل : ما كان فى نيتى أبداً أن أتطرق لأى شبهات .. وقلت ذلك كثيراً ..كنت أقرأ ما يكتبه أخرستوس وبقية الزملاء وأسجله عندى .. وكفى .

لكن هناك من يرى أننى أتلاعب أو أشخص الموضوع وحوله إلى شبهات .. وكبره زيادة عن اللزوم .. وأنا أستجيب له الآن .. وأقول هذه نقطة أعرضها فما هو موقف بولس منها .. عزيزى .. سمها شبهة كما تشاء .. لكننى أسميها حوااااااااااااااااااااااار ..


----------



## kneeling (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

1- أنا لم أقل إطلاقاً أن بولس شارب خمر أو زان أو سارق ، بل ذكرتها فى معرض تناول التوراة رسل الله بالقدح . 

2- اعلم تماماً (المصطلحات المسيحية) وأسس الفكر المسيحي .. اطمئن.

3- وأعيد صياغة سؤالى (وليس شبهتى) وأحدده لكي تحدد إجابتك لي :
لماذا اختلف بولس عن كل رسل الله أجمعين فى كم الغموض المحيط بشخصه.
إن كنت قد أجبتنى .. فلك الشكراً .. وأخبرنى لكى نتحاور فى النقاط التالية.


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> 1- أنا لم أقل إطلاقاً أن بولس شارب خمر أو زان أو سارق ، بل ذكرتها فى معرض تناول التوراة رسل الله بالقدح .




قلت و اكرر مجددا, هذه الصفات لا تستطيع تطبيقها على الكتاب المقدس, فأبسط مثال ان داود زنى و موسى قتل! نعم فالاثنين بشر و خطائون حالهم حال البقية, ما يمزيهم و يجعلهم اهل و مدرسة للتعليم هو توبتهم الحقيقية
 



> 2- اعلم تماماً (المصطلحات المسيحية) وأسس الفكر المسيحي .. اطمئن.


 
مادامك تعلمها, اذن اتمنا ان تستخدمها و تضعها في الحسبان قبل ان تكتب سؤالك او شبهتك




> 3- وأعيد صياغة سؤالى (وليس شبهتى) وأحدده لكي تحدد إجابتك لي :
> لماذا اختلف بولس عن كل رسل الله أجمعين فى كم الغموض المحيط بشخصه.
> إن كنت قد أجبتنى .. فلك الشكراً .. وأخبرنى لكى نتحاور فى النقاط التالية.


ما هو الغموض الذي يحيط بالرسول بولس؟
الرسول بولس اكثر رسول كتب اسفار في الكتاب المقدس و كل سفر يخبرنا جزءا عنه
فماهو الشئ الغامض في حياته و لا تعرف عن بولس؟
ثم هل ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب للأخبار عن بولس ام كتاب لأخبارنا عن خطة الله لخلاص البشر؟
ما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن بولس هو نفس ما يخبرنا عو متى و يوحنا, بل و اكثر, لكن بالطبع لن يتطرق لتفاصيل حياته ابدا!
هل فكرت يوما بالتعرف عن شخصية الرسول بولس من خارج الكتاب المقدس؟ كتابات الأباء و التلاميذ و الرسل المعاصرين لحياته؟


----------



## fredyyy (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*آيات وتعليق*

اعمال الرسل 7 : 58 
وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ. وَالشُّهُودُ خَلَعُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ شَابٍّ يُقَالُ لَهُ شَاوُلُ. 

*شاول الذي أصبح بولس ... كان معروفاً *
*حتى أن راجمي إستفانوس تركوا ثيابهم عند رجليه*
*...........................
*اعمال الرسل 22 : 3 
أَنَا رَجُلٌ يَهُودِيٌّ وُلِدْتُ فِي طَرْسُوسَ كِيلِيكِيَّةَ وَلَكِنْ رَبَيْتُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ مُؤَدَّباً عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ غَمَالاَئِيلَ عَلَى تَحْقِيقِ النَّامُوسِ الأَبَوِيِّ. وَكُنْتُ غَيُوراً لِلَّهِ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ جَمِيعُكُمُ الْيَوْمَ.

*جنسية شاول ... أين ولد ... كيف تربى ... غيرته لله في اليهودية*
*...........................
*اعمال الرسل 26 : 5 
عَالِمِينَ بِي مِنَ الأَوَّلِ - إِنْ أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَشْهَدُوا - أَنِّي حَسَبَ مَذْهَبِ عِبَادَتِنَا الأَضْيَقِ عِشْتُ فَرِّيسِيّاً. 

*سيرة الرسول بولس ومذهبه الأضيق* ( *في اليهودية* ) فَرِّيسِيّاً
*...........................
*اعمال الرسل 26 : 16 
وَلَكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهَذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِماً وَشَاهِداً بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ 

*إنتخاب المسيح لبولس وإرساليته له*
*...........................
*اعمال الرسل 26 : 18
 لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيباً مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ*. 
*
*هدف الإرسالية *
*...........................
*اعمال الرسل 26 : 20
بَلْ أَخْبَرْتُ أَوَّلاً الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ حَتَّى جَمِيعِ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ ثُمَّ الْأُمَمَ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى اللهِ عَامِلِينَ أَعْمَالاً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ.

*بولس معروف جيداً*
*...........................
*كورنثوس الاولى 11 : 1 
كُونُوا مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِي كَمَا أَنَا أَيْضاً بِالْمَسِيحِ. 

*بولس مثال جيد وقدوة*
*...........................
*فيلبي 1 : 4 
دَائِماً فِي كُلِّ أَدْعِيَتِي، مُقَدِّماً الطِّلْبَةَ لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ

*بولس مثال جيد وقدوة في الصلاة والدعاء*
*...........................
*كولوسي 2 : 1 
فَإِنِّي ارِيدُ انْ تَعْلَمُوا ايُّ جِهَادٍ لِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، وَلأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ فِي لاَوُدِكِيَّةَ، وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَرَوْا وَجْهِي فِي الْجَسَدِ، 
* 
**قدوة في الجهاد من أجل إخبار الجميع بالمسيح *
*...........................*
رومية 12 : 15 
فَرَحاً مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ. 

*تفاعلة مع الآخرين*



*عزيزي تأكيد إرسالية بولس واضح *
*والرب إستخدمة في كتابة تفصيلات الحق الإلهي في رسائله *
*فقد كان أميناً في توصيل الحق بوضوح وقد كان يعرف لغات كثيرة*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> 1-  وأعيد صياغة سؤالى (وليس شبهتى) وأحدده لكي تحدد إجابتك لي :
> لماذا اختلف بولس عن كل رسل الله أجمعين فى كم الغموض المحيط بشخصه.
> .


صديقي العزيز ..
كيف حالك ..
لابد أولا من تصحيح هذا السؤال ..
فالمعايير التي اوردتها عن صدق الرسول هي في الاساس معايير اسلامية ..
لا يمكن القياس عليها في التطبيق على المسيحيات ..
لانك تعلم أننا مختلفين في اساسيات و بديهيات كثيرة..
فلا يكون المنطق الاسلامي بالضرورة منطقا مسيحيا ...
ثم لاحظ أن مصطلح (غموض شخصية بولس) هو مصطلح اسلامي مهاجم بحت ... 
فلم يرى مسيحي واحد غموضا في شخصية بولس ....
بل أن بولس نظرا لمجهودة و كتاباته الملحوظة ويد الله التي عملت به لنشر المسيحية جعلت منه مضطهدا من جميع مهاجمي المسيحية ....
فحاولوا تلفيق عشرات الاتهامات له انت تعلمها جيدا ...
لذا فبولس ليس شخصية غامضة على الاطلاق ...
تحياتي


----------



## kneeling (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> صديقي العزيز ..
> كيف حالك ..
> لابد أولا من تصحيح هذا السؤال ..
> فالمعايير التي اوردتها عن صدق الرسول هي في الاساس معايير اسلامية ..
> ...



كلامك عن اختلاف المنطق سليم .. وبمشاركتك أنهيت النقطة الأولى ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ الفاضل نييلنج
++ أحييك على قولك فى شروط الرسول :- ((  فلا هو سارق أو قاتل أو شارب خمر أو زان وإلا فقد انتفت القدوة .. ولا فائدة أصلاً من إرساله.))
++ أحييك من كل قلبى على هذا الفكر النقى ، وأرجوك أن تراجعه ، واحدة فواحدة ، بما فيها شرب الخمر ، على ما يختص بسيادتك .
+++ فأنا أؤمن بأن الضمير الإنسانى ، هو أثمن ما فى الإنسان .


----------



## kneeling (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

تحية للأستاذ مكرم ..
أريد أن أستفسر عن قولك : "وأرجوك أن تراجعه ، واحدة فواحدة ، بما فيها شرب الخمر ، على ما يختص بسيادتك"
ماذا تقصد ؟


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> تحية للأستاذ مكرم ..
> أريد أن أستفسر عن قولك : "وأرجوك أن تراجعه ، واحدة فواحدة ، بما فيها شرب الخمر ، على ما يختص بسيادتك"
> ماذا تقصد ؟


 
الكلام واضح يا عزيزي
الاخمكرم يدعوك الى مراجعة هذه الصفات في رسولك
قالها لك بصورة غير مباشرة لكي لا نقلب الموضوع اسلاميات و لا حتى بالنصائح


----------



## kneeling (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

*لا والله ما كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم .. سارقاً .. ذلك قولكم أنتم 
ولا كان قاتلاً .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم
ولا كان شارب خمر .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم
ولا كان زانياً .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم

ذلكم قولكم أنتم .. ولويكم للمعانى ..

اللهم صل على محمد النبى الأمى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم​*

*انتهيت من النقطة الأولى .. هل أكمل ؟​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*

الأخ الفاضل / نييلينج
+++ أنا لم اقصد الطعن ،بل قصت أن نبنى المناقشة على أساس من الإحساس المتبادل بالمصداقية والصراحة ، ولا يمكن أن تكون سيادتك غير عالم بأن تحريم الخمر جاء متأخراً جداً ، أى أن البدايات كانت تشتمل عليه ، وما إلى ذلك من النقاط الأخرى .
+++ وأكرر بأن قصدى ليس الطعن والتجريح ، بل أن نتعامل على مستوى من المصداقية ، فأنا واثق أن سيادتك لا تبحث عمن ينافقك ، بل عمن يصدقك القول .


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



> انتهيت من النقطة الأولى .. هل أكمل ؟​


الجميع في انتظار النقطة الثانية
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> *لا والله ما كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم .. سارقاً .. ذلك قولكم أنتم ​*
> *ولا كان قاتلاً .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم*
> *ولا كان شارب خمر .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم*
> *ولا كان زانياً .. ذلكم قولكم أنتم*​
> ...


 
الشئ نفسه مع الرسول بولس 
و نرجع و نقول بلاش تغيير الموضوع للاسلاميات

منتظرين نقطتك الثالية
بالمناسبة, كم نقطة عندك؟


----------



## kneeling (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



My Rock قال:


> الشئ نفسه مع الرسول بولس
> و نرجع و نقول بلاش تغيير الموضوع للاسلاميات
> 
> منتظرين نقطتك الثالية
> بالمناسبة, كم نقطة عندك؟



1-نعم نفس الشيء لبولس ولم أقل غير ذلك .. ولو راجعت كلامى جيداً .. قلت أنى لم أتهم بولس بشيء من ذلك .. بل سقت عباراتى فى معرض قدح التوراة فى صفات الأنبياء.

2- أؤكد على قولك .. ياريت مانغيرش الموضوع للإسلاميات .. .

3- يعنى هما حبة حلوين .. خليك صبور معايا ..  (أول مرة تكلمنى من غير ما تزق ههههه .. أشعر أنك أخيراً تنظر إليها من زاوية أنها نقاش فقط .. وليس من زاوية أنى أسوق اتهامات .. وياريت الكل يفهموا كدة ويتفاعلوا معايا على هذا الأساس  )


----------



## fredyyy (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حول بولس الرسول*



kneeling قال:


> 1-
> وياريت الكل يفهموا كدة *ويتفاعلوا* معايا على هذا الأساس )


 



*إذا كنت تطلب التفاعل من الكل *

*لِماذا  لم تتفاعل مع المشاركة رقم  72 *


----------

